# Historic cover-up of FBI and police crimes currently taking place



## soxin8 (Dec 3, 2010)

I need your help. I have been homeless, living in my car on Western Av in Brighton, MA since Oct, 2007. The FBI has had me fired from all 5 jobs I've held in the Boston area since moving here in May, 2001. In a concerted effort to get me to leave, area police have also banned me from 9 public places. The FBI has had people encourage me to respond violently to their daily provocations. Boston officer Law told me if I did not leave the area I would get a good beating. Another Boston officer followed me into a McDonalds restroom and actually challenged me to fight. He did not give his last name and a future partner (Broussard) also wouldn't identify him. Randolph officer Ford actually told me his name was Marquis in an effort to conceal his part in a planned assault that took place in the Randolph library in 08. The FBI has been successful at keeping all media from reporting or even investigating what is taking place. They have also kept civil liberties groups and civil rights lawyers from helping. I believe their criminal success has been due to slander directed against me although I have no criminal record. I have a Master's degree and was an employee of the year in a Nashville area hotel before moving to Boston. My email is soxin8@hotmail.com and would be happy to send you more information about what has taken place although the FBI has compromised the account and I may not receive your message. Please tell others about this post and consider helping any way you can. Thanks. Bill Anderson


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 3, 2010)

Same shit happened to me, I made a post here and it all got sorted.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 3, 2010)

Smurker said:


> Same shit happened to me, I made a post here and it all got sorted.


 
I wish that had worked for me.


----------



## pk (Dec 3, 2010)

Dude, I met that Broussard in the future too.

I set up 15 different email addresses and had 7 proxies before I knew I was OK.

Take the blue pill next time.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2010)

WTF?  

There's a poster here who is well versed in all sorts of legal and criminal justice issues.  You should probably PM him directly.  Don't give up until he agrees to take on the case for you.  His name is detecti - actually, nah, DBs alright.

I was employee of the month once when I worked at maccy d's, and was also employed in a total of 8 jobs by MFI, in Brighton uk, so I know what its like to fall from grace.  I can totally relate, Bill.  I've also had agents from B&Q follow me round (the shop).

E2A are you posting this from your car, bill?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 3, 2010)

you need to teach them coppers a lesson, bill.


----------



## soxin8 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm posting from the Watertown library, just a couple miles away. I didn't notice that this message board originates in the UK when I signed up so I feel a little foolish now posting here. You might be interested in knowing I have sent more details about what has taken place to UK papers have met the same silence. Ditto Reporters Without Borders. These are real problems.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2010)

soxin8 said:


> I'm posting from the Watertown library, just a couple miles away. I didn't notice that this message board originates in the UK when I signed up so I feel a little foolish now posting here. You might be interested in knowing I have sent more details about what has taken place to UK papers have met the same silence. Ditto Reporters Without Borders. These are real problems.


 
Have you tried wikileaks?  Get assange onside.  He's invincible atm.


----------



## pk (Dec 3, 2010)

soxin8 said:


> I'm posting from the Watertown library, just a couple miles away. I didn't notice that this message board originates in the UK when I signed up so I feel a little foolish now posting here. You might be interested in knowing I have sent more details about what has taken place to UK papers have met the same silence. Ditto Reporters Without Borders. These are real problems.


 
Don't feel foolish whatever you do. That's when they can pounce.

Get MFI and B&Q to help you out.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 3, 2010)

Would it help if we sent you some money?


----------



## crimethInc (Dec 3, 2010)

poor, unsuspecting yank nutter meets urban politicos.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd suggest growing a moustache. or, if you already have one, perhaps think about getting a nice haircut.
and buy a gun.


you always get a certain type using the library computers.


----------



## soxin8 (Dec 3, 2010)

Phil D, Thank you for the offer. My father has been giving me a little from his social security each month to keep me going. What I am really hoping for is to find people who are willing to call some of the media I've contacted and ask them why they are not reporting these crimes. The FBI's ability to commit crimes and make sure they go unreported should be of concern to everyone, although I grant of much less concern to UK citizens. I have sent evidence of this to Lucie Morillon of Reporters Without Borders and she has done nothing. I have contacted the BBC, The Guardian, The London Times, and a couple other media in the UK about FBI censorship of the press and influence over RWB, as well as trying to provoke and encourage terrorist acts, but heard nothing from them. If you send your email address or post it here, there is a lot more I can tell you than the brief summary above. I know posters sometimes just want to have fun, and thats fine, but I am hoping to find a few people willing to help. Thanks


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2010)

The fbi stole his ability to use paragraphs and detect sarcasm.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2010)

kained&able said:


> The fbi stole his ability to use paragraphs and detect sarcasm.


 
Those. Bastards.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

why are the feds after you then/


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 3, 2010)

i think you need to see a psychiatrist


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2010)

Weren't you on a recent documentary about homeless people? 

If it wasn't you it was someone else with a very similar story


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 3, 2010)

Try 4chan, they can probably help.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2010)

soxin8 said:


> Phil D, Thank you for the offer. My father has been giving me a little from his social security each month to keep me going. What I am really hoping for is to find people who are willing to call some of the media I've contacted and ask them why they are not reporting these crimes. The FBI's ability to commit crimes and make sure they go unreported should be of concern to everyone, although I grant of much less concern to UK citizens. I have sent evidence of this to Lucie Morillon of Reporters Without Borders and she has done nothing. I have contacted the BBC, The Guardian, The London Times, and a couple other media in the UK about FBI censorship of the press and influence over RWB, as well as trying to provoke and encourage terrorist acts, but heard nothing from them. If you send your email address or post it here, there is a lot more I can tell you than the brief summary above. I know posters sometimes just want to have fun, and thats fine, but I am hoping to find a few people willing to help. Thanks


 
I guess the libraries open pretty early over there, then?

E2A Vast miscalculation of time differences by me.  Bill, seek psychiactric help.


----------



## free spirit (Dec 6, 2010)

here's my advice. If you have a masters degree, put it to some use by writing a clear, concise and coherant synopsis of what has actually happened, separating out what you can actually prove (or at least know for absolutely certain) from any conjecture.

IMO it's highly unlikely that the FBI have silenced any civil liberties groups or lawyers as these groups don't tend to get silenced that easily. It seems far more likely if you approached them in anything like the way you've approached this thread that they marked you down as a nutter / didn't have a clue what you were going on about, and filed your complaint in the round filing cabinet in the corner. Same with the media.

Is there anything to actually give you cause to think that the FBI would have any interest in harassing you in the way that you suggest?

It sounds to me much more like the local police harassing someone for being homeless, which is shit, shouldn't happen and could be worthy of interest from newspapers, and / or local elected officials or civil liberties types, but you're never going to get anywhere with them if you start off by claiming some huge conspiracy involving both the FBI and local police... (unless of course you've ever done or been someone who might conceivably be worthy of such attention eg whistleblower, activist etc)


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 6, 2010)

it sounds to me much more like a psychotic episode


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 6, 2010)

soxin8 said:


> Boston officer Law told me if I did not leave the area I would get a good beating. Another Boston officer followed me into a McDonalds restroom and actually challenged me to fight.


 
Do they not have kebab shops in Boston?


----------



## dylans (Dec 7, 2010)

Stop smoking crystal meth


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2010)

You're not the guy who wears tin hats that once sold a holiday with him in his campervan are you??


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 11, 2010)

no, that was his wife, Bill.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope he took my advice and bought a gun.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 11, 2010)

Just


----------



## A380 (Dec 13, 2010)

We need more details. Please keep posting and fill us in, dates, times, places...


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 7, 2011)

A380, I can give you a lot more details if I received an email from you. However, of the 770 people who have viewed this post, I have not received one response from anyone requesting more information, much less offering help. This really doesn't surprise me because if anyone did send an offer of help, I do not believe I would receive it. The FBI has now sent out well over 1000 spam emails from my hotmail account to people and groups on my contact list so it is evident they could also prevent me from receiving offers of help. I am still looking for one person who opposes government planned assaults on citizens and have yet to come in contact with that person. That includes every civil liberties group in the world.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 7, 2011)

Go see a shrink


----------



## free spirit (Jan 7, 2011)

nope, your hotmail account's simply been hijacked by a spambot, same as has happened to millions of people at one stage or another over the years.

change your password, change your 'forgot your password question', stop being an idiot and blaming the FBI, job done.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2011)

You are not being harassed by the FBI, they couldn't care about a random bum. YOu show every sign of suffereing from paranoid delusions, but I doubt you'll listen or believe anyone who says so 

GIven that you're in the USA< the chances of you getting the help you need are slim, which is very sad


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 8, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> The FBI's ability to commit crimes and make sure they go unreported should be of concern to everyone, although I grant of much less concern to UK citizens.


Concerned UK citizens are well aware that the USA is a pathological police state with third world style availabilty of health care for your poor. Unfortunately our politicians suck the cocks of your politicians so there is fuck all we can do about really. 

I wish you well in your fight against the forces of evil in your country & respectfully ask you to pargraph your future posts in order to make them more easy to read.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 8, 2011)

you prob would get a heap less spam if you didnt post your email a/c publically in busy forums?
maybe this isnt the place for you, try the homeless forums where people would be best placed to give you some advice....


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 8, 2011)

Citizens, what we are facing here is a kind of lateral conglomeration of our interpersonal identities. If we don't act soon, conclusions will become irreducible. I have moved the threat level to Defcon-X. I have sent classified representations to MFI. Do not move from your present location - our satellites will soon start beaming gamma rays which will tell you what your next move should be.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 8, 2011)

I though i was the only person this was happening too.



*Posted via Blackberry from the safety of Wicks carpark


----------



## Open Sauce (Jan 9, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> A380, I can give you a lot more details if I received an email from you. However, of the 770 people who have viewed this post, I have not received one response from anyone requesting more information, much less offering help. This really doesn't surprise me because if anyone did send an offer of help, I do not believe I would receive it. The FBI has now sent out well over 1000 spam emails from my hotmail account to people and groups on my contact list so it is evident they could also prevent me from receiving offers of help. I am still looking for one person who opposes government planned assaults on citizens and have yet to come in contact with that person. That includes every civil liberties group in the world.


 
Send am a PM, I have means of contacting the media outlets in the UK using means that cannot be intercepted electronically. Send me as much information, dates, names, places. Scanned images and photos also


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah me too man. Don't let those basterds get to ya.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 10, 2011)

Open Sauce said:


> Send am a PM, I have means of contacting the media outlets in the UK using means that cannot be intercepted electronically. Send me as much information, dates, names, places. Scanned images and photos also


 
I too have such means of contact, but the cost of stamps has gone up a lot in the last year.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 10, 2011)

Potheads are funny.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2011)

i sent you a load of emails, soxin, did you not receive them?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 13, 2011)

What did wikileaks say, Bill.  That Assange is so hot right now...


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 15, 2011)

el-ahrairah, If you are sincere, I posted the last message for someone just like you, to let you know I still haven't received any positive response. There is not much to say to people who draw conclusions without asking for more information and checking whether there is any truth to it. Open Sauce, I have already given you a number of sources to check in the UK in my second and third post.When I ask civil liberties organizations if they oppose government planned assaults on citizens, they tell me either they are small operations that don't have the time to help me, are busy with other projects, or just don't respond at all. This is true for any group you could find on the internet. I went 28 pages deep on google under Rule of Law looking for people and groups who say they stand for that. Not one person or group would help, with most not responding at all. No one is willing to question the facts I have sent them about Boston and Randolph police officers, they are unwilling to even make a phone call. I looked for people who wrote about the FBI and Chicago police assassination of Fred Hampton in 1969 during the COINTELPRO period. Professor Susan Rutberg of Golden Gate University wrote about it. I sent her several emails asking if she still opposed government planned assaults. She eventually answered that she didn't have time to answer because of other work related emails! Elaine Cassel is a lawyer and writer who called the US government fascist for their dealings with suspected terrorists, holding them without bringing charges. She wouldn't help me at all. It's not like I am contacting every Fox news affiliate in the US asking them to do the story. I am looking as far left as you can look without going to Cuba and haven't found anyone who opposes government planned assaults.  The count is now approximately 700 emails, phone calls, mailings and handouts and not one will write about the crimes that have been committed or oppose police and FBI in any way.


----------



## ymu (Jan 15, 2011)

soxin

He wasn't being sincere.

The reason you're having problems getting anyone to take you seriously is that you sound like you're having paranoid delusions. The best thing you can do is consult a doctor. If you're not mentally unwell, they will be able to help you get taken more seriously.

Good luck.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 15, 2011)

My father is in Middletown CT and I visit him and occasionally stay with him, but can't do so permanently because of housing regulations at South Green Apts. I am currently in Middletown writing in the Russell library. There is a story of an incident about me in a blog called the middletown eye. The poster did not know who I am and doesn't have all the details of what took place. On January 12, there was a parking ban put in place that I was not aware of. At 10:00 pm sharp I heard the tow truck driver hook up my car to be taken away. I blew the horn and asked him what was going on. He just pointed to the police car behind me. An officer walked up and demanded that I get out of the car but I knew better than to do that. He tried to open all the doors but they were all locked. He threatened to arrest me and I said to go ahead. Then he threatened to break the window with his stick and again I told him to go ahead. He walked away and another officer approached and asked me to roll down the window so he could speak with me. In Boston, twice I rolled down the window to talk and officers reached in and unlocked and opened the door(Fitzpatrick in 2007 and Law in 2009) so I knew better than to do that. After asking several times why I was being towed, they told me about the parking ban. I told them I would move my car and they eventually let me leave. The second officer was named Clark but I failed to get the most belligerent officer's name. This is quite different from the small paragraph in the middletown eye and I have sent the actual account of what happened but as yet it has not been posted, and I don't know that it will be. Clark smiled with an evil smile saying he would be seeing me later.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 15, 2011)

Captain Clark welcomes you aboard.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 15, 2011)

ymu said:


> soxin
> 
> He wasn't being sincere.
> 
> ...



This.

And can people please stop laughing at the guy? He is clearly in need of help, rather than ridicule. 
Stop being such cunts.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 15, 2011)

kropotkin said:


> This.
> 
> And can people please stop laughing at the guy? He is clearly in need of help, rather than ridicule.
> Stop being such cunts.


 
This.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> I am currently in Middletown writing in the Russell library. There is a story of an incident about me in a blog called the middletown eye. The poster did not know who I am and doesn't have all the details of what took place. On January 12, there was a parking ban put in place that I was not aware of.


 
I assume this is the blog article?

http://middletowneyenews.blogspot.com/2011/01/city-get-serious-about-snow-parking-ban.html

I am sorry to hear that your life is being hampered by a variety of problems at the moment. Unfortunately it seems likely that you have suffered problems with the authorities not so much because of a big campaign against you, but because your circumstances have led you down a path that authorities dont handle very well.

The human mind is very complicated and when situations get confused and dont quite make sense, the mind can reach all sorts of conclusions that try to make sense of the situation, but do not reflect the true reality of things. 

It might be helpful to go back and concentrate on what exactly happened when things really started to go wrong in your life. eg the reasons you lost your job the first time it happened. Because it may very well be that all the stuff the authorities have done to you since is not really the root cause of your problems, it is just a symptom of the situation you are in, and focussing only on this symptom does not actually help you to escape from your present predicament.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe all of this would be funnier if I didn't have friends with mental illness. 

Hope you all never have to live in his world. It's not quite as funny from the inside.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 15, 2011)

indeed ... i fucking despair sometimes.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kropotkin, Thank you for some support. I think there may be some benefit to discussing what some of the posters are saying. There is a book "Into the Buzzsaw" that chroncles 20 reporters who reported stories that were negative towards government or big business. All 20 were fired or worse. Greg Webb who wrote about CIA drug running died from 2 gunshots to the head. It was ruled a suicide. This was quite a coincidence because just a few years earlier, Steven Kangas, who wrote a CIA timeline of atrocities that you can still find on the internet, also died of a gunshot wound to the head that was ruled a suicide. Michelle Goldberg wrote in her book, "When they speak out, buzzsaw victims are usually treated as paranoid conspiracy theorists." Now whenever you hear of someone making spectacular claims about government criminal activity, you are called to make a judgement about the source making the claims. But when you hear people calling that person crazy, that should send up a big red flag, because that is the governments first line of defense. The FBI has even used this on their own agents! Please google "FBI whistleblowers" and read the stories of Fred Whitehurst and Jane Turner. They first reported FBI wrongdoing to their superiors and when nothing was done, eventually retained lawyers. The FBI said both were crazy and lying but both won civil suits against the FBI. Two other whistleblowers worth reading about are Sybel Edmonds and John Roberts. These people are my heroes. They gave up lucrative government jobs to do what was right, and they paid for it. I want to emphasize, no one has looked into what I am claiming about planned government assaults and police misconduct, then saying that I am crazy because it hasn't happened. They refuse to look because they know it has happened and have been told not to report it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2011)

Im afraid the onus is on you to demonstrate that there is something to what you are saying. Few dispute that governments can do horrible things to people, but historical examples tell us nothing about whether it applies to your case. People are dismissed as being 'crazy' not simply because it is an easy line of defence for governments, but because there are plenty of documented cases where the symptoms of genuine mental illnesses manifest themselves as paranoid delusions. And paranoid delusions often take a common form, some 'they' is out to get the person, and 'they' may be government, certain races, religions, aliens, devils, etc.

Like I said before, abuse you may actually be getting from police etc right now is likely due to your plight, eg living in a car, which means the authorities will come into contact with you as part of their everyday work, and the encounters are likely to be less than fun.

I still recommend returning to the first chapter in your troubles if you want to shine light on the reality. How did this begin? And what is their original reason for being out to get you? Do not focus on stuff that the authorities have done to you since, because like I said that can be down to the way you have behaved since getting into the mindset of the government being out to get you. What started your troubles?


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 18, 2011)

I noticed something in my email account today. I have already mentioned the FBI has been active in the account for some time. What I noticed was several emails that I had saved in the "sent" section were gone. These were mailed just last week. One was to Sean,  an intern for Blue Mark films, the company that bought the rights to do the Fred Hampton movie. Anytime someone writes back with no intention of helping, (which is everyone) they get some instruction from the FBI on what to say. Sean made a big mistake 2 weeks ago when he said he would actually contact Maria Cramer of the Boston Globe and ask about what I had written. I have written to Sean twice since giving him the long list of names of Boston police officers I have come in contact with who committed crimes or were guilty of misconduct. I asked him what he had heard when he contacted Ms Cramer and others on my contact list. Of course he could not respond to this and that email is now gone. Another missing email is from Dick McManus, a former police officer who was brave enough to also write about CIA drug running, so I thought there was a chance he would help. What both had in common was they tried to turn the situation around on me and ask why the FBI was after me. I told them to contact the people on my email. Dick also would not respond to my request to call others. Either Sean and Dick wanted out, or the FBI thought these emails were too incriminating. I expect the FBI to eventually delete everything in my main account with a contact list of over 500 that will not report or investigate what is taking place. Sean's email is worldwidedirt@gmail.com if you want to ask him why he hasn't yet responded to me. Dick McManus is no longer in my list of contacts.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to repeat something I said earlier in this thread if you are reading it for the first time. Please tell others about this and ask them to read it and if you know of someone who has a blog or writes professionally, please alert them to what is taking place here.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 18, 2011)

kropotkin said:


> This.
> 
> And can people please stop laughing at the guy? He is clearly in need of help, rather than ridicule.
> Stop being such cunts.


Thoroughly well said. 
Soxin8; get expert help mate - please


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2011)

What a bunch of ignorant, selfish cunts some of you can be at times. Pretty sure U75 never had this sort of shit before. Is it a fact that 'crisis' and an uncertain world lacking in empathy is encouraging people to turn a blind eye to their own vulnerability by laughing at others?

------------

Bill, I have no idea what the situation is for homeless people in the US. If you can get to see a doctor, do it. The world needn't be so scary.

Good luck.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 18, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> What a bunch of ignorant, selfish cunts some of you can be at times. Pretty sure U75 never had this sort of shit before. Is it a fact that 'crisis' and an uncertain world lacking in empathy is encouraging people to turn a blind eye to their own vulnerability by laughing at others?


 
No, it's being secure in the knowledge that whatever is said to Bill which is in any way rational (gentle suggestions to get help, careful explanation of what sort of proof he will need to be taken seriously, mockery) will be assimilated quickly into his paranoid worldview as some kind of further evidence of "the conspiracy".  If for one second I believed that it would help him sort things out, I'd have been a tad more sympathetic.  But it won't - it all goes straight over his head.

Bill, if the FBI are reading your emails - open another account.  They have to get warrants and subpenas (spelling?) and shit to monitor an email account.  Problem solved... Or it could be that no one is actually emailing you.

What do you think the likelihood of Bill following my advice is, Stanley?


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh there certainly has been that sort of piss-taking and abusive shit here before, unfortunately. I remember because I played a small part in it on one occasion, I mangled the lyrics of Space Oddity to fit some of the delusional themes that someone was ranting about on the forums. I was so very pleased with my efforts at the time, and it was one of the few times I got positive response to one of my non-serious posts, someone said something along the lines of 'elbows you are alright'. However as you can probably tell from this post, I later came to hate myself for such behaviour, and vowed not to do it again. 

I tend to blame internet communication in general rather than u75 or the cruel nature of the world for this phenomenon. Once people have been around the net a while, they may fall into easy patterns of being dismissive, rude, abusive or of taking the piss, just because they have seen it all before and they have seen others doing it and it seems normal. Plus I think futility is a factor, people have learned the extreme difficulty of shaking other peoples beliefs with a few well chosen words on the internet, whether 'normal' beliefs, political ones or ones that seem scarily paranoid. So they dont even try, they just make jokes or hurl abuse. It happens in regards nearly every other topic and belief, especially when people are so earnest and rigidly attached to a belief, so it happens on threads like this one too.

And thats without even getting started on all the stuff in the wider world that makes people react to those with mental illnesses in less than ideal ways.

It does sadden me deeply that even in a place where many decent discussions on both the theory of mental illness and real-world experience occur on a regular basis, it doesnt make a world of difference to how threads like this go. 

The same could be said for autism-spectrum disorders. We can have a perfectly sensible and detailed discussion about this stuff, including some people actually being keen to self-identify as being somewhere on the mild end of said spectrum, but when someone in particular who may well be quite a lot further along that spectrum posts here, they are laughed at and abused, people just notice them being almost-impossibly aloof or egotistical and dont stop to consider the possible reason why.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> ...
> What do you think the likelihood of Bill following my advice is, Stanley?



Highly unlikely. Is that any reason to take the piss out of someone on a public forum who is very obviously mentally unwell and highly vulnerable?

You even lowered yourself to expressing false empathy. Unless you can claim to have recovered from a severe psychotic episode, or other illness and then seen the funny side of peoples piss taking, you have no moral ground to claim.

I'm surprised to find this attitude in  a Politics based forum. I had wrongly assumed that the majority here were in favour of fighting a common cause and mostly followers of socialist principles - not thatcher like selfish bigotry. Times have obviously changed.

Whatever, I hope Bill gets the help he needs. He may not. That seems to be the way the US is and the way most of the people in the US want it. Seems to be the way the UK is going also. How fucking depressing. The likes of posters here claiming to be protesting for a just cause (and course) whilst finding light relief in the suffering of others.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think i'm trying to take any moral highground - there aren't any winners in this thread.  I don't see how I can't laugh at his (actually quite funny) delusional beliefs whilst also feeling some measure of sympathy for his plight.  In fact, dark humour often comes when there is a genuine wish to help but an inability to do so - it's a way of reconciling these two conflicting positions.  It's human.


----------



## eoin_k (Jan 18, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I don't think i'm trying to take any moral highground - there aren't any winners in this thread.  I don't see how I can't laugh at his (actually quite funny) delusional beliefs whilst also feeling some measure of sympathy for his plight.  In fact, dark humour often comes when there is a genuine wish to help but an inability to do so - it's a way of reconciling these two conflicting positions.  It's human.


I think you are confusing gallows humour with mocking the afflicted... to their faces... in public. But you go on justifying it to your self if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 18, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> I think you are confusing gallows humour with mocking the afflicted... to their faces... in public. But you go on justifying it to your self if it makes you feel better.


 
I don't need to justify it to not feel bad about it.


----------



## eoin_k (Jan 18, 2011)

My mistake, I thought you were trying to justify your infantile  goading of someone less fortunate than yourself.  Carry on behaving like a prick and feeling good about yourself.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 19, 2011)

First of all, I want to say thank you to all the people who have mentioned this thread to others to take a look at. I believe in the concept of a "tipping point" and with over 1600 views now, it will eventually be hard for media to continue to be in denial of what is taking place. The six Boston Globe writers I contacted that refused to respond were Maria Cramer, Shelly Murphy, Drake Bennett, Ms. Sacchetti, Mr. Jacoby, and Mr. Levenson. The Globes main phone number is 617-929-2000. They have had this story since before I was homeless so they are probably dug in about not writing it. At the Washington Post I contacted Jeff Leen and  left messages for Bob Woodward. At the New York Times, Mr. Hoyt. There are two newspapers that are currently suing the FBI over the Freedom of Information Act, the San Francisco Bay Guardian and the Memphis Commercial Appeal. The Guardian did not return a message. I spoke to Kevin McKenzie at the Commercial Appeal, sending him two emails and advising him he would be hearing from the FBI. No one from the paper has contacted me since. Other papers I've contacted include the Hartford Courant, Providence Journal, Wall Street Journal, Miami Herald, Houston Chronicle, Dallas Times Herald, Colorado Springs Gazette, and Seattle PI, just to name a few. I am currently asking one simple question when I email people or groups,"Do you oppose government planned assaults on citizens?" No one will answer that question.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 19, 2011)

it is a bit funny though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2011)

Well yeah, there's laughing and laughing. Bill seems to be above all the piss-taking and the condescending from the likes of me. We're all guilty of choosing to believe what we want to believe regardless, some more than others! He seems relatively happy and harmless in his crazy world, so let's leave him to it. Often the way with people in Bill's position - all water off a ducks back.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if anybody decided to take my reading suggestion concerning FBI whistleblowers, but another google search I found interesting was lawsuits against the FBI. After receiving death threats that were ignored by police, a bomb was planted in environmentalist Judi Bari's car. The FBI accused her of transporting the bomb and arrested her. Steven Manning, who tried to end his service as an FBI informant, was set up by two FBI agents and convicted for two crimes he did not commit and received the death penalty. But maybe the worst case is what the FBI did to Joseph Salvati, Peter Limone, Henry Tameleo, and Louis Greco. They allowed these four innocent men to receive the death penalty for a crime they did not commit while protecting the real murderer who was one of their informants. FBI agent Rico bragged how easy it was to convict four pigeons. In a civil lawsuit, the FBI argued that they had no obligation to share information with other law agencies. The FBI not only knew these men were innocent, they worked to convince Massachusetts governors Dukakis and Weld not to parole them, even sending them false evidence. This would eventually cost the government over 100 million in a civil suit, but it cost Tameleo and Greco their lives (they died in prison). Salvati spent 30 years in jail, Limone 33 years. Salvati's wife visited him every week in jail for 30 years. She is another of my heroes. This is what former Democratic House of Representatives member William Delahunt said of this affair in 2002, "What happened in Boston is not just a John Connelly rogue street agent problem. What we have revealed here is an institution in dire need of reform, with no accountability, no transparency, and a total lack of controls."


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 1, 2011)

I need to post an update of the last 4 months and another police encounter last night. I will break this up to make it more readable. Shortly after posting my last message, my father asked the apartment complex he lives in to allow me to live there as a permanent aid. That lasted until yesterday, May 31, when he became unhappy with my efforts to help him use a video camera he bought and told me to leave. I returned to nearby Pearl Street, close to the local library. The Middletown police visited shortly thereafter. First, at 8:30pm was officer Schriner who repeatedly asked me to step out of my car and talk with him. I declined and spoke to him through a partially open window. I asked the reason for his visit and he said he was investigating suspicious behavior. I asked him what suspicious behavior and he said sleeping in my car for the last 40 minutes was suspicious. Eventually he said someone called and told the police he didn't want me and my car parked in front of his house and told me to leave and park somewhere else. I asked him if legally I could be there and he admitted "Yes, I guess so, if you want to." However he continued to try to get me to step outside and told me my car would be towed and I would be arrested for interference in his investigation of me if I didn't. He ran my license and was soon joined by officer Leskowski. I asked him if he knew the law and he said he did. I asked him if legally I could park there and he said "I am not answering that question." I asked why and he said "You don't want to cooperate with us, why should I cooperate with you?" He then asked what would I do if someone was sleeping in a car outside my house. I told him I might go ask them if they needed help. Eventually officer Schriner returned my license and I asked him if he was done. He said that he might stay there all night. I did not step outside and he did not arrest me or tow my car. He did drive back by at 9:19 to honk his horn, something Boston police often did while I was parked on Western Av in Brighton.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> I will break this up to make it more readable.



Er...


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 1, 2011)

The Middletown police would not give up so easily. About 30 minutes later, officers Demarro, Puorro, and sergeant Davis arrived and also told me I had to move my car because I didn't live there or I would be towed. I told Davis to tow my car, that I was not leaving. He asked "With you in it?" I said yes. I told him an officer had already said I could legally park there. Davis asked why I wanted to park on that street and I said I wanted witnesses to their criminal actions. Officer Demarro said the people didn't like looking at me in my socks and summer shorts and seemed to enjoy shining his flashlight in my face. Officer Puorro thought he could benefit with a lengthy discussion of why I was there. He asked me why someone like me was sleeping in my car and I told him the FBI and police were responsible for that. He asked me if I needed help and I said "Yes, from people like you." He asked what crimes he was committing and I said harassment. He said "We are not harassing you." I reminded him sergeant Davis said he would have officers drive by every 15 minutes and shine their bright spotlight in my car. Puorro told me to leave because neighbors were calling in worried that I would burglerize their homes. I told him I had no criminal record. He then told me "You might commit crimes in the future." I asked him what crimes he was going to commit in the future. As he continued to question me for 10 minutes, I asked if I was being detained. He said "No, you are free to go. You're all set" I then asked why he was still there and he said "Don't I have the right to be here and talk?" Giving up, Puorro ended with "Jesus Christ, You're the biggest retard I've ever seen and I pray one day I see you outside this car." This ended around 9:45 pm and a police car drove by at 10:23, 10:58, and 11:15. The car stopped next to my car, shone the spotlight inside, and the officers laughed. After 11:15, I put a towel over my eyes and fell asleep.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Er...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

> "Jesus Christ, You're the biggest retard I've ever seen and I pray one day I see you outside this car."



while I think there might be something up with your brainbox fella, that is well out of order. Should have offered him a look in your wingmirror to see a mouthy uniformed cock.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2011)

So you sleep in short shorts in your car outside someone's house and they call the cops to try and move you on?

This is not an abnormal response.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> So you sleep in short shorts in your car outside someone's house and they call the cops to try and move you on?
> 
> This is not an abnormal response.


 

It would be if it were Daisy Duke


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> It would be if it were Daisy Duke


 
I'm guessing that there is little resemblance between Miss Duke and the OP.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Middletown police would return the next night, Wednesday, June 1st at 8:00 pm. This time it was officer Owens. He asked why I was there and I told him I was staying here in my car. He asked for my ID and I gave it to him (it had been run 4 times the previous day). He also asked me to step out of the car and speak with him and I declined like the previous day saying I could speak with him through the open window.I asked him how many officers there were on the Middletown force but he said that was readily available information that I could look up. I asked him if I would be meeting all of them and he said "You might." I then began writing down his comments on some paper and he reached inside the car to grab the paper. I told him to get his hands off of me and he again repeated his order to get out of the car. I told him I would not. He asked why I wouldn't and I said I wanted him to testify in court about what he was about to do. He again ordered me to leave the car and said he would drag me through the window if I didn't. All this time he never told me why he was there speaking with me. I decided to try to roll up the window but he grabbed it holding it down, unlocked and opened the door and grabbed me. Owens proceeded to slam my head against the side of the car 4 times. Then he tried to pull me out of the car, however the car was parked near an embankment and the door would only open about 18 inches. I became stuck and he continued to pull at me before I was able to turn sideways and exit the car. I sustained a bloody nose and bruises on my back. He handcuffed me and I was arrested for interference, a misdemeanor. I was handcuffed and taken to jail. In his report, officer Owens would lie and say I was reaching for something under my seat to try to justify his actions.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't wind up the cops


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2011)

Can I suggest that
a) this thread is locked, or binned
and
b) soxin8, PLEASE seek medical/psychiatric help.
Please don't take this the wrong way; the mind is a part of the body like any other and as prone to failure/defects as any other body part.
i am not a medical man, but I seriously believe you need that help.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 3, 2011)

After spending the night in jail, I went to court the next morning. I was initially given a 5000 bond, which was very reasonable compared to the 275,000 bond given to the drug dealer I shared a cell with. My public defender asked that I be released on a promise to appear since I had no criminal record. The district attorney asked for a 500 bond which would have kept me in jail until my trial. Thankfully the judge granted my lawyers request and released me with a promise to appear with a trial date set for June 30th. After being released I went to speak with the public defender and after looking over my case,he informed me that my car had been towed. The reasons given were that since I was living in it, sergeant Davis had Sal Nesci, the health department director, declare it "Unfit  for occupancy" do to the fact it was being used as a mobile home but had no bathroom facility, running water, or other living amenities. The car was also declared to be a public safety hazard without further explanation. Just the previous night, sergeant Davis asked me to drive to a parking lot and sleep so this new ordinance seems to have been passed overnight by sergeant Davis himself. The idea that the police can get away with these actions is not farfetched, as they have witnessed no one speak a word on my behalf about anything police or FBI have done to me, including assault. The public defenders office in Middletown is staffed with intelligent and compassionate people who so far have been very sympathic to my situation and seem willing to try to help me with these issues. I was directed to a shelter Wednesday night which took me in. It was like a palace after a night in a jail cell. I will keep you updated here on events that take place between now and my trial.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 3, 2011)

I usually don't comment on posts made by people clearly in support of whatever actions the police and FBI take against me and question my sanity but I wanted to comment on the request to lock this thread. I found another message board (Graffe) that seemed to be interested in civil rights and civil liberties issues. When I tried to post over there and direct them to what was taking place and mentioned this message board, the moderators removed the post from internet history and banned me for life on that site. I hope even if you are not willing to send me an email of support or take action on my behalf, you will contact the moderators and let them know you do not approve of any kind of censorship that keeps these crimes from being reported to the public. Bill Anderson


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2011)

I am not going to lock this thread or ban you, but I echo streathamite's plea for you to seek help. Your reports match those of someone suffering paranoid delusions. It would be far better to be delusional about such things than for them to be true. It is worth at least finding out.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 3, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> I usually don't comment on posts made by people clearly in support of whatever actions the police and FBI take against me and question my sanity but...</snip>


 
Oh boy!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Soxin, I've no opinion either way on the veracity of your claims or if this thread should be locked, but for the love of God use some breaks in your text. As they stand they're unreadable.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> The Middletown police would return the next night, Wednesday, June 1st at 8:00 pm. This time it was officer Owens. He asked why I was there and I told him I was staying here in my car. He asked for my ID and I gave it to him (it had been run 4 times the previous day). He also asked me to step out of the car and speak with him and I declined like the previous day saying I could speak with him through the open window.I asked him how many officers there were on the Middletown force but he said that was readily available information that I could look up. I asked him if I would be meeting all of them and he said "You might." I then began writing down his comments on some paper and he reached inside the car to grab the paper. I told him to get his hands off of me and he again repeated his order to get out of the car. I told him I would not. He asked why I wouldn't and I said I wanted him to testify in court about what he was about to do. He again ordered me to leave the car and said he would drag me through the window if I didn't. All this time he never told me why he was there speaking with me. I decided to try to roll up the window but he grabbed it holding it down, unlocked and opened the door and grabbed me. Owens proceeded to slam my head against the side of the car 4 times. Then he tried to pull me out of the car, however the car was parked near an embankment and the door would only open about 18 inches. I became stuck and he continued to pull at me before I was able to turn sideways and exit the car. I sustained a bloody nose and bruises on my back. He handcuffed me and I was arrested for interference, a misdemeanor. I was handcuffed and taken to jail. In his report, officer Owens would lie and say I was reaching for something under my seat to try to justify his actions.


 
Fantasist or not, if a copper really did this to you that is completely out of order. Not entirely surprising or unpredictable but it's still out of order.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 8, 2011)

Soxin8,  I'm really sorry that you're having problems with the authorities.  Have you considered approaching someone who is neutral, unconnected with law enforcement or the media?  Perhaps there's a church by where you're living or perhaps there's a doctor's office or call in centre you can go into?

What you really need is someone locally who has compassion for your plight who may be able to offer you something to get you out of the cycle of being constantly abused by the authorities.  You can't beat this thing on your own, you need to get someone locally who will at least stand in your corner.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 8, 2011)

Soxin8  I'll give you all the help you need but first you need to get me a doctors certificate proving you're not suffering from paranoid delusions, I simply can't waste my time or cash on chancers and others who would take advantage I'm sure you understand.  I'll let you choose the hospital any of these will do they are close by  http://www.google.com/search?client...gc.r_pw.&fp=ab95f2c3d6d1ae04&biw=1676&bih=862.  But I'll need a scanned and verifiable sanity cert before I say anything more...


----------



## pk (Jun 8, 2011)

Two pencils up the nose, underpants on head, they'll leave you alone...


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> I usually don't comment on posts made by people clearly in support of whatever actions the police and FBI take against me and question my sanity but I wanted to comment on the request to lock this thread. I found another message board (Graffe) that seemed to be interested in civil rights and civil liberties issues. When I tried to post over there and direct them to what was taking place and mentioned this message board, the moderators removed the post from internet history and banned me for life on that site. I hope even if you are not willing to send me an email of support or take action on my behalf, you will contact the moderators and let them know you do not approve of any kind of censorship that keeps these crimes from being reported to the public. Bill Anderson


Belideve it or not, Bill, I am actually seriously concerned for your wellbeing


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have much to update. I showed my ignorence of the judicial system when I gave June 30 as the trial date. I did not know how many court appearances there were before the actual trial. I had another appearance July 21 and was told it was possible the trial would not be until 2012. Two days after being arrested, my 86 year old father rode the 6 blocks in his electric wheelchair and happened to meet me as I was just coming out of the court house. He apologized for asking me to leave, gave me 180 dollars out of his social security to recover my car (and everything in it) from the tow company, and asked me to return home. This lasted two months when on Monday, August 1, he again decided he would rather try to take care of himself. I returned to the Eddy shelter in Middletown where I have been the last two nights.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 3, 2011)

When I checked in to the shelter, I asked Jeff who was doing the intake whether it had been treated for bed bugs recently. I had been bitten badly the one night I stayed June 2. He said it had been sprayed just two days ago, but another staff member Ryan warned me there might still be a problem.The last two days have been bad. Last night I woke up at 3:30 am and couldn't go back to sleep because of the itching. I decided to go to the office and ask if they had anything for the bites. When I got there, another resident was sitting on the couch who was bitten much worse than me. Stacy had over 100 bites on her arms and legs. We were given antibiotic ointment which temporarily eased the itch. I did not go back to the bed but sat on a chair in front of the office the rest of the morning trying to sleep there. Stacy's bites were so bad, I suggested possibly going to an emergency room. She said she was leaving that morning, having found other living arrangements.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 3, 2011)

I see that the Eddy Shelter offers counselling "Access to mental health and addiction services if needed".  Could you please, as a genuine request from me, ensure that you take them up on these facilities?  Thanks.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 3, 2011)

Concerning my case, on June 30, the public defender Mr James said it was possible the DA would consider dropping the charges because I then was back in a stable environment, not living in my car. I told him I did not want the charges to be dropped. Officer Owens assaulted me and lied throughout his police report to try to justify his actions and my car was seized by Sergeant Davis. I knew I would not be living with my father forever and if something happened to him (or he asked me to leave again), I would be in the same situation with the police. He said it might be better to be done with the criminal charges and deal with the police in civil court for their actions. I also wanted none of that, as I have never found any lawyer willing to help me on a contingency basis. If you read the above carefully, you know the police are going to have a lot of trouble in court, not only with the officers who are willing to lie, but also with the ones who may not be so eager to. Officer Schriner told me I could legally stay on Pearl St and officer Leskowski would not lie to me saying I couldn't. However the police have another way out and if you have been reading all the comments in this thread, you might guess what it is.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr. James informed me if I would not take the plea bargain offered, I would be given a psychiatric evaluation to stand trial. He also talked about there being a restoration process involved if I was found not competant. I asked "Restoration to what?" I would not agree to any plea bargain and in front of the judge, my lawyer asked for a competancy hearing. Just a little research on the internet has produced some scary results. Lipsett, Lelos, and McGarry have written "The process of determining an accused person's competance to stand trial often causes indefinite commitment to mental hospitals." But wait, there is more. Lipsett also says "Most classified errors are false positives, rates as high as 53%. The troubling tendency to label many competant defenders incompetant may be based in part on the CST"s scoring criteria, which discriminate against defendants who express doubt in judicial fairness or disagree with attorney advice. Argueably, the criteria require defendants to respond in the way the court system should be, rather than the way in which it often is." If you take the next step and begin looking at anti-psychotic drugs that might be administered and their side effects... The 1990 Supreme Court ruling in Washington v Harper seems ambivilent. On the one hand the court ruled an individual had certain constitutional rights, including an interest in avoiding unwanted antipsychotic drugs. However it also said he may be involuntarily treated if he is considered a danger to himself and others. Shouldn't be too hard for the government to find someone to say that.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 3, 2011)

All of this begs two questions. Can the police assault someone who is mentally unstable and get away with it because that person is found not competant to stand trial and testify? Also, can a mentally unstable person simply be returned to the street because he accepted a plea bargain, and not receive help if he really needed it?


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 3, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the most amazing thing I have written not the job loss or the assaults, but isn't it the fact that the police can have a homeless man's car condemned by the health department and have it taken from him and all his possessions in it? Does anyone doubt this has happened? Please call director Dr. Joseph Havlicek at 860 344 3474 and ask him about this. Also please consider asking why the director of the health department would force someone to sleep in a shelter that has a bed bug infestation, rather than his own car. Does everyone reading this support the idea of the government taking someone's car just for sleeping in it?


----------



## gavman (Aug 3, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I don't think i'm trying to take any moral highground - there aren't any winners in this thread.


 
i disagree. some have posted with insight and sensitivity.

i also take issue with the 'there's no point trying to discuss it rationally' angle. it just requires more patience than a pithy comment


----------



## gavman (Aug 3, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> All of this begs two questions. Can the police assault someone who is mentally unstable and get away with it because that person is found not competant to stand trial and testify? Also, can a mentally unstable person simply be returned to the street because he accepted a plea bargain, and not receive help if he really needed it?


 
there's one thing i can guarantee bud. if you set yourself, a lone individual with mental health issues, against local law enforcement, there will be only one winner.

it sounds as though your father would like to be able to help you.
do you think you are an easy person for him to live with?

do you think that it might be easier for you to try and get along with him, and seek some help with relating to the world in a different way,
rather than fighting the bedbugs and local pd?
they tend to be indefatigable, my friend.

i genuinely wish you well


----------



## manny-p (Aug 3, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> A380, I can give you a lot more details if I received an email from you. However, of the 770 people who have viewed this post, I have not received one response from anyone requesting more information, much less offering help. This really doesn't surprise me because if anyone did send an offer of help, I do not believe I would receive it. The FBI has now sent out well over 1000 spam emails from my hotmail account to people and groups on my contact list so it is evident they could also prevent me from receiving offers of help. I am still looking for one person who opposes government planned assaults on citizens and have yet to come in contact with that person. That includes every civil liberties group in the world.


 
stay off the drugs


----------



## soxin8 (Sep 28, 2011)

On September 7, when I reported for a court appearance, I was informed Chris James had retired from the public defender's office the previous week........ Today I reported to 51 Coventry St in Hartford, CT, to meet with a 3 judge panel who will determine my competency to stand trial. Seth Feuerstein, Fred Storey, and Audra Beauregard will report their findings to the judge. My next court appearance is scheduled for Wednesday, October 5. If you are in the Middletown area, you are invited to drop by the court house sometime after noon to hear their recommendations.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know if anyone is still following this thread since the new U75 format has done away with view totals, but I will continue to post updates. The forensic examiners did not report their opinions to the court today and a continuance was granted. The next court date is in two weeks on Oct 19.


----------



## gavman (Oct 5, 2011)

are you reading any of the responses?


----------



## EarthyGerry (Oct 6, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> I need your help. I have been homeless, living in my car on Western Av in Brighton, MA since Oct, 2007. The FBI has had me fired from all 5 jobs I've held in the Boston area since moving here in May, 2001. In a concerted effort to get me to leave, area police have also banned me from 9 public places. The FBI has had people encourage me to respond violently to their daily provocations. Boston officer Law told me if I did not leave the area I would get a good beating. Another Boston officer followed me into a McDonalds restroom and actually challenged me to fight. He did not give his last name and a future partner (Broussard) also wouldn't identify him. Randolph officer Ford actually told me his name was Marquis in an effort to conceal his part in a planned assault that took place in the Randolph library in 08. The FBI has been successful at keeping all media from reporting or even investigating what is taking place. They have also kept civil liberties groups and civil rights lawyers from helping. I believe their criminal success has been due to slander directed against me although I have no criminal record. I have a Master's degree and was an employee of the year in a Nashville area hotel before moving to Boston. My email is soxin8@hotmail.com and would be happy to send you more information about what has taken place although the FBI has compromised the account and I may not receive your message. Please tell others about this post and consider helping any way you can. Thanks. Bill Anderson


Thought this was supposed to be a Lambeth (UK) mag.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

EarthyGerry said:


> Thought this was supposed to be a Lambeth (UK) mag.


You thought wrong.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 11, 2011)

The slander that resulted in curses, threats , and challenges to fight in Massachusetts easily made its way to Connecticut and the Eddy shelter with identical results almost immediately. Since August 1, staff at the shelter have done little to oppose these behaviors because they see it as incentive for me to leave the area. When I asked Martina Hutley why there were no consequences for threats and challenges to fight at the shelter, she advised me to fill out a formal grievance. When I tried to tell Mckenzie, the woman in charge, about threats against me, she did not even ask for the individuals names or what they said. Last week, when I asked Martina what police had said about me, she refused to answer, said I was out of order, and told me to leave her office.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 11, 2011)

Monday morning at 3:15 am, another shelter resident assaulted me by pushing me, threatening to slash my tires, and even threatening to kill me. This happened in front of a staff member who refused to call the police when I asked her to, refused to give me the name of the resident involved, and even refused to give me her own name. I called 911 and when the Middletown police came, the resident admitted to the facts as stated above. He will go to court on charges of disorderly conduct. On a minor note, officer Liseo and Ortiz both said there was no law prohibiting me from sleeping in my car at the shelter.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> All of this begs two questions. Can the police assault someone who is mentally unstable and get away with it because that person is found not competant to stand trial and testify? Also, can a mentally unstable person simply be returned to the street because he accepted a plea bargain, and not receive help if he really needed it?


This post seems like a breakthrough in that you refer to yourself as possibly mentally unstable.  You should hold on to this thought and think through its consequences.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 19, 2011)

During the psychological interview, I directed the evaluators to this thread. I gave them information about MA police and discussed FBI involvement in what is taking place. Today in court, it was reported Seth Feuerstein, Fred Storey, and Audra Beauregard unanimously held that I was competant to stand trial. The next court appearance is Nov 2, but we are still not close to a trial date.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Two nights after the assault at the shelter, I began sleeping in my car. Last night, I was told by Ryan that Martina Hutley has ordered that I not be allowed inside the shelter because I am not sleeping there. I was allowed to use the office bathroom this morning so presently I am not allowed to shower there or get anything to eat.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there another shelter in the area that might be more helpful i.e. allow you access to shower and eat?

I really think you should use the mental health services on offer if at all possible. Best of luck.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 29, 2011)

This morning, when I asked to use the office bathroom at the Eddy shelter, Linda refused to allow me to.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 29, 2011)

that bloody Linda


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck with everything, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## higgs (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have a lot of trouble believing the authorities have harassed you due to your homelessness soxin.  Or that you must be left feeling incredibly frustrated, isolated and upset by your experiences, and are struggling to make sense of them, and to achieve a measure of justice.

I also hope you are able to find some sympathetic allies locally, who can offer you moral support and help you to move forward.

I hope if it helps you to post here you will also continue to do so.


----------



## soxin8 (Nov 4, 2011)

On Wednesday, Nov 2, the Middletown district attorney's office dropped the charge of interference against me. It was not a cause for celebration. This means the police were able to harass, assault, arrest while filing false police reports, take property, and never had to answer in court for their actions. If it were not for my father, they would still have my car and everything in it. Working with the district attorney's office, they required me to make seven court appearances and compel a psychological evaluation. As you know, this was a five month process. I got to spend a night in jail after officer Owens assault. I also have a new answer to the question "Have you ever been arrested?". The prosector said their office was dropping the charges because there have not been any more incidents since June 1. I am quite sure their office knew the facts of the case and knew how much trouble they would have in court.


----------



## soxin8 (Nov 4, 2011)

I credited the district attorney for the psychological evaluation. I want to speak about the representation I received from the public defenders office. During my many court appearances, I heard judge Lisa Kelly Morgan accept several plea bargains. She asked the same list of questions for each defendant pleading guilty. "Did your attorney advise you what the state would need to prove to convict you of the offense? Did he advise you of the evidence the state had against you? Did he advise you of the maximum penalty you could receive? Mr James did none of these. I was offered the plea bargain or the psychological evaluation. Mr James wanted me to plead guilty to a case the district attorney's office would be forced to withdraw.


----------



## soxin8 (Nov 4, 2011)

When I was arrested and my car seized, it was made clear by police and the health department that the only acceptable place for me to live as a homeless person in Middletown, was the Eddy shelter. Just to review, in two months time, shelter staff allowed curses, threats, challenges to fight, and an assault, without disciplining anyone. In fact, the only person who has been disciplined is me, with a denial of all services, for refusing to sleep in the shelter and consent to continued abuse.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

soxin8 said:


> When I was arrested and my car seized, it was made clear by police and the health department that the only acceptable place for me to live as a homeless person in Middletown, was the Eddy shelter. Just to review, in two months time, shelter staff allowed curses, threats, challenges to fight, and an assault, without disciplining anyone. In fact, the only person who has been disciplined is me, with a denial of all services, for refusing to sleep in the shelter and consent to continued abuse.



Good to see you still posting 

Have you had the psychological evaluation yet? If you have I hope it went well as was helpful to you, if not best of luck.


----------



## flutterbye (Nov 5, 2011)

As has been stated before, removing yourself from using drugs may not clear these ideas from your head but they are unlikely to get worse.
If you find a doctor who can provide the right balance of medication, which you can then be weaned off slowly then you may be able to find a settled place in your mind.
I hope you find peace.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to begin by saying I was wrong about something. In January 2011, I was encouraged that this thread had 1600 views and thought there would be pressure put on media to end the coverup. In August, the day before Urban 75 updated their website doing away with view totals, that number was over 4200. Shortly after that, I began directing people to another thread first where I began writing after my June arrest, then asking them to also read what I had written on this site. That thread on Homeless Forums now has over 4300 views. A conservative estimate of this threads views would probably be around 7000. No one has ever responded on either of those threads asking me for the details of the coverup. No one has ever mentioned contacting any media involved in the coverup giving their response.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 24, 2012)

The media has never been enthusiastic about detailing government crimes. I hope you read Jane Turner's story on citypages.com. One of the things that stood out for me (besides the FBI giving false testimony in court, deleting files, and calling Jane delusional) was the fact Jane first went to the Minneapolis Star Tribune to ask them to do the story. They turned her down saying they didn't want to lose their good FBI contacts for other stories. This came from the leading newspaper in one of the most liberal states in the US (the only state to vote democratic in the 1984 presidential election). If they are not inclined to report FBI crimes from a whistleblower, what chance does someone who has been targeted by the FBI have at getting their story reported?


----------



## mindscrape8088 (Feb 12, 2012)

soxin8 said:


> I need your help. I have been homeless, living in my car on Western Av in Brighton, MA since Oct, 2007. The FBI has had me fired from all 5 jobs I've held in the Boston area since moving here in May, 2001. In a concerted effort to get me to leave, area police have also banned me from 9 public places. The FBI has had people encourage me to respond violently to their daily provocations. Boston officer Law told me if I did not leave the area I would get a good beating. Another Boston officer followed me into a McDonalds restroom and actually challenged me to fight. He did not give his last name and a future partner (Broussard) also wouldn't identify him. Randolph officer Ford actually told me his name was Marquis in an effort to conceal his part in a planned assault that took place in the Randolph library in 08. The FBI has been successful at keeping all media from reporting or even investigating what is taking place. They have also kept civil liberties groups and civil rights lawyers from helping. I believe their criminal success has been due to slander directed against me although I have no criminal record. I have a Master's degree and was an employee of the year in a Nashville area hotel before moving to Boston. My email is soxin8@hotmail.com and would be happy to send you more information about what has taken place although the FBI has compromised the account and I may not receive your message. Please tell others about this post and consider helping any way you can. Thanks. Bill Anderson


 




I have carefully read your post. I have also read many of the replies to your post. Some believe that this is your delusion some say otherwise. I do know this much and that is your very stressed out about this problem. In all fairness though in the spirit of objectivity and rational thought, It would be impossible for me to judge . Never the less I will make an attempt to steer you in some direction. 
*Assuming you are for the most part lucid in your description of your problem, never the less the average human being is inclined to suspect paranoia . The media in general get a lot of complaints many just like yours but they have to decide which story will serve their own needs. However a story like this would more likely interest a psychiatrist as other posters have eluded to.  This is not necessarily a bad thing. It could get you into a psych hospital where you would get an understanding ear and in the long term some help getting housing and help from the government. Not to mention that if the FBI were really out to get you they would need a reason. They will only bother you if you present a real threat to them. Once having entered the hospital the FBI will most probably cease to see you as a threat. Especially since they have "bigger fish to fry" . Even if you are 100% sane go along with things. Sometimes you need to "fake it to make it" . It will likely give you a clean slate and allow you to start life over again. Just a suggestion. No judgement on my part.        *


----------



## mindscrape8088 (Feb 12, 2012)

How about the ultimate conspiracy.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

Since early February, I have once again been living with my father, helping take care of him. That ended today and I am once again back in my car. Before moving back with him, I had several more encounters with Middletown police that I want to record here after giving some background.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're back in your car. I wish you well and hope things work out OK for you.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

In early October on the Homeless Forums thread, I quoted Pastor Niemoller's speech "When they came for the Communists, I did not say anything because I wasn't a Communist" appealing for someone reading there to speak against what was taking place. No one did and three months later, President Obama signed the NDAA into law allowing for indefinite detention of US citizens without trial. In his January 2011 State of the Union Address, while discussing the differences  between the political parties, the president  said "We may have differences in policy, but we all believe in the rights enshrined in our Constitution." Then 83 Senators and 283 Representatives voted for indefinite detention, nullifying the 4th amendament, and the president signed it into law.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

In that same speech, President Obama, trumpeting US freedom of the press said "Of course, some countries don't have that problem. If they don't want a bad story written in the newspaper, it doesn't get written." Perhaps the president is not familiar with Michelle Goldbergs book "Into the Buzzsaw" and as you know, no media will touch the government crimes committed against me.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

I suspect that the reason why the papers won't print your story has more to do with them not believing it than some grand conspiracy. And while you're clearly having a very hard time of it at the moment (whether you're right about this "cover up" or not) I would respectfully suggest that it doesn't really help to compare it to the ordeal faced by opponents of the Third Reich.

I hope whatever is happening gets sorted out - good luck.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

After the NDAA was passed, I began writing on NDAA protest pages, hoping to find someone who also opposed civil liberties crimes committed by the FBI and police. On Jan 9, I wrote about COINTELPRO like activities taking place wherever I went including St Vincent DePauls, which serves food, and the Russell library in Middletown, as well as Planet Fitness in Meriden. Shortly after that writing, on Friday Jan 20, another patron loudly invited me to step outside (something that has happened 6 times) and threatened to smash my head on the sidewalk. Tamarra, the only staff member ignored the situation. Other patrons took this as a sign to join in and they also threatened me. As this continued I told Tamarra the police needed to be called. Like the staff at the Eddy Center, she refused to and also refused to address the situation in any way. I continued to insist she call the police until she ordered me to leave. I told her I would not leave until the poice were called. She eventually did and I was ordered to leave and not return for lunch that day by officers Ortiz (who I first met with Liseo at the Eddy Shelter) and Moriarty.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2012)

Also you're in the USA, and the USA media are not interested in the views of people in the UK unless it's about Princess Diana. Even if every single person in the UK had read this thread the US media still wouldn't be interested.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

On Tuesday, Jan 24, just 4 days later, security person Danny, at the Russell library, called the Middletown police and officers Vincent and Scirpo told me not to return that day. Interestingly, Danny mentioned knowing about the police call at St Vincents the previous week.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

On Thursday, Feb 2, a similar incident took place at St Vincents with two other patrons threatening me only this time the staff consisted of assistant director Lydia Brewster and executive director Ron Krom. They also refused to call police. One of the patrons, Ernie, threatened to slash my throat. I was told he was a "volunteer" that day which likely meant he was doing communty service given to him. Ernie was quietly told to leave after saying that. Mr Krom said he did not like calling the police to the building for any incident and would not even speak to the people who threatened me, only continued to ask me to leave. I told him the same thing I told Tamarra, I would not leave until the police were called. We argued for several minutes with him insisting he would not call the police, however he eventually did. Officers Liseo and Waugh arrived and after speaking with me and Mr Krom, I was told to leave and not return. No action was taken against those threatening me. This is now the 10th place I have been banned from, with the previous 9 being in the Boston area.


----------



## joustmaster (May 4, 2012)

so, what are you doing or saying to enrage these people so much that they threaten you?


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

Something else I hope someone finds interesting is while speaking with officer Liseo, I asked him if he had filled out a police report for the incident at the Eddy Shelter. He said "No". When I asked why he did not, he told me he was only there that day for the St Vincent call, and would not answer me. Reggie Green, who admitted to disorderly conduct, and who officer Liseo said would have to go to court , never went. This is just one of many crimes committed against me that has been covered up.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

While writing at the NDAA protest web sites, I asked if anyone who opposed indefinite detention also opposed FBI planned assaults and other government crimes against citizens. I did not find anyone who did.


----------



## soxin8 (May 4, 2012)

A few months ago, I noticed I had not been completely ignored by the media. The Middletown Patch, an online newspaper, prints police reports and I found officer Owens account of my arrest there. Officer Owens included one accurate statement (that I asked for his name) and fabricated the rest. Like any good Hollywood screen writer who has to create a villain who the audience will be glad gets killed in the end, Officer Owens account did likewise, making things up and omitting his incriminating actions. I wrote to two Middletown Patch reporters asking if they felt any obligation to determine the veracity of police reports before printing them. I also asked whether their disclaimer that the accused are innocent until proven guilty should rather state that sometimes officers file false police reports. No one from the Patch responded.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

What reasons do you think the FBI and police would have to try and get at you soxin8? They don't tend to target people unless they think they pose some kind of threat to them or someone else in a position of power.

And having read the latest posts, it doesn't seem to be just the authorities and the media - it's everyone, including what sound like ordinary civilians. I don't mean to be rude, and I do have sympathy as you're clearly having a hard time, but do you think that rather than it being a big conspiracy, maybe you're behaving in ways that provoke people?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2012)

*About three pages of fighting beyond this post have been manually removed. It started with more than one nasty sneering attack on soxin8 by SOQ and ended with a banning because SOQ couldn't man up and apologise and just reported loads of posts claiming that in fact he himself was the victim. *

*This thread has attracted a great many other reported posts. At the beginning of this thread there were other point & laugh posts. Let me make it crystal clear, this will not be allowed to happen again on this thread without serious consequences.*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2012)

To be honest, I don't think soxin8 even notices other posts on this thread....but if posting here gives him some sort of comfort, well, fair enough. As I say I wish him well and hope things improve for him, in all spheres of his existence.


----------



## pardon (May 4, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> What reasons do you think the FBI and police would have to try and get at you soxin8? They don't tend to target people unless they think they pose some kind of threat to them or someone else in a position of power.


 
All of us our terrorists.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2012)

pardon said:


> All of us our terrorists.


do you mean 'all of us are terrorists' or 'all of us our terrorists'?


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (May 4, 2012)

pardon said:


> All of us our terrorists.


 
All of our terrorists belong to us!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2012)

I just think that the OP has nowhere else to go with this, and if he gives him some sort of sense of well-being, then I'm glad. I'm aware that on the whole CTers are not welcome here, but this is, I think, a different kettle of fish.


----------



## ymu (May 5, 2012)

Couple of things SOQ:

1. Your apology was one line at the end of masses of waffle and looked like you might have been scolding Mrs M for scolding you. Stick it up front and on its own if you want it to appear meaningful.

2. Other people who did it before got told not to and that has since been respected.
 If you know you have impulse control issues, find some coping mechanisms
- like reading the whole thread before posting on it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 6, 2012)

Well straightOuttaQ has really been given so much opportunity to do the right thing, and he's blown it. StraightOuttaUrban. And don't slam the door on your way out, I'll do it for you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> I'm saying I've apologised and recognised my own wrong doing. In my own words. Not the way you or other people may do so. That doesn't make it any less valid, or less sincere.


 
actually yes it does.

apologies are not directed to yourself but to others.

they need to be in a format others understand and accept or it isn't an apology.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 6, 2012)

When soxin8 posted again I was glad, because I've been wondering for a long time whether he was even still alive.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 6, 2012)

I think what I might do is close the thread and delete an awful lot of posts. I just want soxin8 to continue feeling this is somewhere he can post.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 6, 2012)

OK, I've just spent nearly an hour manually removing posts. A lot of them were perfectly valid and in no way out of order but would have looked stupid as over three pages of comments have been removed.

Any further attacks on any poster on this thread will result in bannings because I've spent too long dealing with this thread already.

None of soxin8's posts have been removed.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2012)

Sox, I know you won't listen because my mum believed the police were after her in England and she just switched off if anyone gave her advice. It ended up ruining her life.

You just have to let it go. If you don't, and you keep hassling the police, they are going to lock you away. From what I've heard of US Houses of Correction, you really really don't want to end up there.

The secret to a happy life is keeping your head down. If people take against you or threaten you, first look at what you've done or said to them. If you've really not done anything then just avoid that person. Don't demand justice because you'll never get it and you'll only annoy people around you.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 7, 2012)

just wanted to say "sorry" to soxin8.  What seemed pretty funny at the time was, in retrospect, completely out of order.  I hope you get the help you need, dude.  Don't really know what else to say.


----------



## soxin8 (May 7, 2012)

As I continue to write about the police and FBI, I certainly expect more attempts to distract you from the crimes that are being committed and more attempts to hijack the thread. I would hope any objective observer would see these posts for exactly what they are attempting to do.


----------



## soxin8 (May 7, 2012)

I would like to talk more about the district attorneys office decision to drop the charge of interference against me. The FBI and Middletown police were eager to take possession of my car (which thanks to my father only lasted a couple days) and both have shown a willingness to either allow violence , or act with violence (as officer Owens did) but never had any intention of trying to defend their actions in court. Their two most preferable ways of avoiding this were trying to get me to agree to a plea bargain (something I would never do) or failing that, having me found not competant to stand trial and committed to a mental hospital.


----------



## soxin8 (May 7, 2012)

The question that needs to be addressed here is who origionally came up with the idea for the competancy hearing. Was it Mr. James after meeting with me once? He brought up the possibility in our second meeting after claiming not to have even read this thread although I had asked him to do so one month earlier at our first meeting. Did the FBI contact Mr. James directly and request it, or did the request come to Mr. James indirectly through the district attorneys office? If the latter is the case, it would be wrong on so many levels, not just for the lawyers jeopardizing their careers with misconduct charges, but for the embarassment to the US justice system.


----------



## soxin8 (May 7, 2012)

I informed you before the charges were dropped against me, Mr. James decided to retire. But there is something else I haven't mentioned yet. The origional prosecuting attorney, John Cashmon, was found dead of an apparent suicide on Aug 23. Now I am not saying his death is directly attributable to this case. There is no way of knowing all the factors that go into someones decision to take their life and I am genuinely sorry for that tragedy and for the family he left behind. Attorney Timothy Liston said John had an excellent reputation for advocacy and fairness. I can't help but wonder if this case played even a small part in what took place.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 7, 2012)

soxin8 said:


> As I continue to write about the police and FBI, I certainly expect more attempts to distract you from the crimes that are being committed and more attempts to hijack the thread. I would hope any objective observer would see these posts for exactly what they are attempting to do.


 
I don't think the thread derail was anything to do with any conspiracy mate, it was just an immature person trying to be "funny" then backpedaling when they were called on it.

Good luck and please keep posting here, some of us are concerned about you and if you keep coming back at least we know you're ok.


----------



## retroboy (May 7, 2012)

The thread derail was probably some immature person trying to make a joke without realising the key element of any joke is that it has to be funny, and also, not having any awareness or sensitivity of the circumstances.


----------



## Deareg (May 7, 2012)

retroboy said:


> The thread derail was probably some immature person trying to make a joke without realising the key element of any joke is that it has to be funny, and also, not having any awareness or sensitivity of the circumstances.


Spot on!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 7, 2012)

retroboy said:


> The thread derail was probably some immature person trying to make a joke without realising the key element of any joke is that it has to be funny, and also, not having any awareness or sensitivity of the circumstances.


Yup, and people got very irate with each other and a massive argument ensued in which none of your posts (soxin8) were discussed, it was just three pages of people arguing with each other. Your posts were left totally untouched and weren't even quoted in the ensuing row.


----------



## soxin8 (May 8, 2012)

Before I became a target of the FBI, I really knew very little about them. I had heard of COINTELPRO and knew it involved domestic spying on groups in the 60's, but figured they were done with that. I didn't think much of the Patriot Act, believing it was meant to protect us from foreign terrorists. I allowed myself to be influenced by media who used words like racist and cult to not care a great deal about what happened at Ruby Ridge and Waco and figured the victims were at least partially responsible. Then I became a target. After being fired from every job I had, even though I had previously been considered a valuable employee, and forced to sleep in my car, I eventually started reading. Now I am sick when I think of how casually I thought about the deaths in those two places.


----------



## soxin8 (May 8, 2012)

I also read about others who had become targets, some quite innocently. A 6th grade elementary school student, Brad Patterson, wrote letters to 169 countries for a school project. The FBI visited his home in 1983 and kept a file on him throughout high school. He requested the file under the Freedom of Information Act. The FBI refused to give it to him so Brad sued in court .The FBI claimed it couldn't be revealed for "National Security" reasons and after reviewing the file, the judge agreed.


----------



## soxin8 (May 8, 2012)

In Aug, 2009, a college student, Nicholas George, was detained in handcuffs 5 hours for studying arabic flashcards at a Philadelphia airport. One FBI agent called him a f---ing idiot when he said he didn't know why he was being detained. He was never informed of his rights and was asked if he belonged to any pro islamic or c_ommunist _groups. Evidently, no one has informed the FBI the Berlin Wall fell and the Cold War has ended.


----------



## soxin8 (May 8, 2012)

Abdullah Higazy was studying computer engineering in Brooklyn and was staying on the 51st floor of the Millenium hotel across from the Twin Towers before they were attacked on Sept 11. Higazy fled during the attack but returned 3 months later for his belongings and was immediately arrested. A security guard claimed he found a two way radio capable of communicating with another airplane in his room. Higazy's family was in Egypt and FBI agent Templeton promised Egyptian security forces would "give his family hell" if he didn't confess. Higazy understood in Egypt that meant torture for the men and possibly rape for the women so he confessed. While he was being detained, the radios real owner, another pilot, returned to claim it. The first judge who heard the case dismissed the suit saying Templeton did nothing constitutionally wrong. An appeals court reinstated the case and the FBI settled.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 8, 2012)

soxin8 said:


> In Aug, 2009, a college student, Nicholas George, was detained in handcuffs 5 hours for studying arabic flashcards at a Philadelphia airport. One FBI agent called him a f---ing idiot when he said he didn't know why he was being detained. He was never informed of his rights and was asked if he belonged to any pro islamic or c_ommunist _groups. Evidently, no one has informed the FBI the Berlin Wall fell and the Cold War has ended.


 
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/feb/11/local/la-me-arabic12-2010feb12

At least he's suing them. Wonder how his case is going.


----------



## soxin8 (May 8, 2012)

I also had never heard of Fred Hampton, Paul Robson, and so many others who tried to stand up for their rights. It will be worth your time to take a few minutes to read through the Wikipedia definition of COINTELPRO. I can tell you from experience, the FBI has not changed any of their tactics, and has even added a few.


----------



## soxin8 (May 9, 2012)

I previously gave you a brief summary of some horrible FBI acts that they would have to eventually answer for in court in civil suits. (Although it is possible they exist, I have not found any cases where agents faced criminal charges for their actions against citizens.) There is a lot more to those stories that I want to include now, if for no other reason, to give you an idea of what the FBI is capable of.


----------



## soxin8 (May 9, 2012)

In 1965, the FBI knew Edward "Teddy" Deegan would be murdered before it happened. They did nothing to prevent it or warn him. They also knew Jimmy Flemmi, one of their informants, carried out the killing. FBI director Hoover received a memo saying Flemmi was responsible and would kill again, but was advised his potential as an informant outweighed the risks!


----------



## soxin8 (May 9, 2012)

Another FBI informant, Joseph (The Animal) Barboza, lied in court saying Salvati, Limone, Tameleo, and Greco were responsible for Deegans murder. After testifying to what the FBI knew was perjury, the FBI placed Barboza (who was said to have killed 26 men and who the FBI described as the most dangerous individual known) in the witness protection program. While in the program in California, he killed three people there. When California police contacted the FBI about Barboza, they were uncooperative and wouldn't even return phone calls.


----------



## soxin8 (May 9, 2012)

Surprisingly, Barboza later had an attack of conscience and went to noted lawyer F Lee Bailey to say four innocent men were in prison for a crime they did not commit. A skeptical Bailey had Barboza take a polygraph which he passed. Bailey sent this new evidence to Massachusetts Attorney General Robert Quinn who ignored Barboza's recanted testimony.


----------



## soxin8 (May 9, 2012)

During the Deegan murder trial, FBI agent H Paul Rico said he thought it was "funny" Greco was sentenced to death when the FBI knew he was in Miami during the time of the murder. After the 100 million dollar judgement against the FBI, Rico was asked if he had any remorse. His response was "Remorse for what? Do you want tears or something? I believe the FBI acted properly." Connecticut House of Representatives member Christopher Shays said to Rico " I think you should be prosecuted." I am still amazed the FBI convinced two Massachusetts governors to keep four innocent men in prison during parole board hearings. I wonder how many FBI agents knew Salvati, Limone, Tameleo, and Greco were imprisoned for a crime they did not commit during that 30 year period and neither said or did anything to help them.


----------



## soxin8 (May 9, 2012)

I have found one FBI agent sentenced for his acts. John Connolly received 10 years for his protection of Whitey Bulger and Stephen (The Rifelman) Flemmi. The FBI characterizes Connolly as a "rogue agent" however Jeff Donn of the Associated Press does not agree. There were many more murders from killers under FBI protection besides Barboza's three in California. In all, it was estimated 11 killers were believed to have committed 52 murders while under FBI protection. The relevant story is an April 14, 2003 article from Accuracy in Media titled "Did Mueller know Hoover's Dark Secret". President George W Bush used executive privilege to try to deny House Government Reform Committee chairmen Dan Burton's request for Justice Department documents concerning the Salvati case.


----------



## Riklet (May 11, 2012)

Best of luck mate :/


----------



## soxin8 (May 17, 2012)

There is more to report concerning events in both Massachusetts and Connecticut as well as other criminal acts committed by the FBI against other citizens. However, as I have apparently been unsuccessful in motivating anyone in the current audience to personally get involved to require media to report the crimes indicated, I have been working to bring new readers to this thread who might do so.


----------



## soxin8 (May 17, 2012)

During my court appearances, I offered an invitation to anyone in the area to come and witness the proceedings. Although I did not receive any visits I am aware of, I want to extend a similar invitation. If you are in the area, come to the Russell library in Middletown CT and witness a COINTELPRO-like operation with a very cooperating library staff. I am confident staff members at the Eddy Shelter, St Vincent DePaul's, and Russell library, all received assurances they would never be required to answer for their actions (or inaction). I can only hope someday that will change.


----------



## phildwyer (May 19, 2012)

This thread is really worrying to read, from the perspective of an American citizen and resident.  It's a terrible indictment of the US government and social system generally, in several different ways.


----------



## extra dry (May 20, 2012)

I wonder what happened....


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been reluctant to add anything following Phil D's latest post because whatever I write will take away from his concluding summary, but I felt compelled to record incidents that took place in the Russell library this week.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

On Wednesday, another patron approached and threatened me in front of library staff. Jason Neely then ran up to me and told me to calm down as if I was responsible for the threat. Even though this took place right in front of him, he claimed not to see what happened. Nothing else took place that day however yesterday, shortly after the library opened. the library director Arthur Meyers pulled me off the computer I was using to talk with me.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sitting with Jason, Mr Meyers told me the library was open to all including me, as long as everyone followed the rules. I told Mr Meyers that was not true at all, that his staff had been working with police, FBI, and others to have me banned. After speaking with him a few more minutes, I got up to return to the computer I was using and noticed another person who had previously attempted to provoke incidents now sitting next to me. I told Mr Meyers he had been a problem in the past but he ignored me and told me to sit down next to him.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Within one minute, the guy I warned Mr Meyers about started a conversation with me that immediately resulted in him asking me to step outside to settle matters. Mr Meyers then intervened but took no action against him. I asked Mr Meyers if it was appropriate to challenge people to step outside and why he was even allowed to remain in the library. He did not answer and left so I returned to work on the computer.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

About 10 minutes later, Mr Meyers returned with Middletown police officer Lundberg and told me I needed to leave. I asked him why and he told me I wasn't following the rules. I asked him what rule I had broken but he couldn't think of one and didn't answer. Officer Lundberg asked me then to go outside.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Joined by officer Thompson, I explained how the incident started and officer Lundberg told me regardless of who was responsible, library staff could ask anyone they want to leave. I had also heard this while being banned in March 2008 at the Honan-Allston library by Boston sergeant Flynn who told me any place can have me banned for any reason. It is not a difficult thing to attempt to run someone out of town.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Once again, the person responsible for the incident was not questioned. These people, like FBI agents, often remain anonymous. For the record, I can report seeing him drive a nice vehicle with Connecticut license plates 907ZEU.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 8, 2012)

This morning when the library opened, Mr Meyers met me at the door and told me if I made the slightest fuss, the police would be called and I would be arrested. During our conversation, Mr Meyers gave me his business card which communicated to me he thought no one would ever question his actions. If anyone would care to ask Mr Meyers about his threat to have me arrested, or why he called the police to remove the victim of a threat, and not the person responsible for making the threat, he can be reached at 860 347 2525 extension 141 or by email at ameyers@russell.lioninc.org


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2012)

You need to let it go soxin. These people are just trying to get through the day - leave them alone and they'll leave you alone.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 9, 2012)

I would get in contact with a mental health professional..however I can imagine getting medical help may be a challenge for you.  Good luck and remember not everyone is a bad guy.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Undetered by several thousand views of this thread, Middletown police stepped up efforts to convince me to leave town late last night/early this morning. Before giving you the details of what took place, I need to include some background to the event.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

During the winter, two Middletown churches host warming centers for homeless who choose not to stay at the Eddy Shelter. First Baptist Church at 93 Main St opens first from Nov 20 to Jan 15. On Dec 19, I entered and talked to Ann Marie, the monitor, telling her I may come in to use the bathroom but prefered to sleep in my car. She did not oppose that and there were no incidents until Jan 3 when officer Schriner woke me up telling me I could not sleep there because it was private property. I told him there was a warming center inside that knew I was there. He went in to speak with them and they confinmed it was all right with them staying in my car. I stayed in that lot even after the warming center moved to the second church (which didn't have parking) until Feb without incident. I also slept there from May 1 through June 19 without incident. That changed early this morning.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

At 1:20 am, Middletown officer Porter woke me up. I picked up the phone to call 911 to record the incident as I normally do when police drop by for a visit. He told me not to call 911. I first spoke to a dispatcher and just wanted him to record the call but he transfered me to the Middletown police department who hung up. Officer Porter wanted me to exit the car or roll the down the window. I declined to do either. He told me there was a burglery in the area and wanted to see my ID. I took it out and rolled down the window one quarter inch to give it to him but as soon as I did, he jammed his fingers into the tiny crack and tried to press the window down which fortunately would not move. After rolling the window back up (his fingers no longer there) He again asked for my ID. I asked him to back away from the car which he did. I tossed it out to him and he picked it up and without running the license, told me I could get it back in the morning at the police station. I thought that meant he would be leaving but he did not.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Officer Milone arrived and both cars had bright lights now aimed at me. Officer Porter had a laugh telling Milone about the 911 call. Porter began tapping on a back window, possibly to determine if a small window would push in without him breaking it. After a few more minutes, he returned with a $92 ticket for trespassing and ordered me to leave the lot. I told him if I needed to leave, I would return to Pearl St, where I should have been allowed to park last June. Another officer arrived and I asked for his name. It was Owens. Owens left and was waiting for me when I arrived at Pearl St.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

As soon as I parked, Owens pulled in behind me and came up to my window. He informed me my marker lights were out(that highlight the license plate) and wanted my license, registration, and proof of insurance. I once again rolled down the window as little as possible but Owens did not try to pry it open. Instead, he kept his hands by his side and did not even reach for the documents. One fell to the ground and a second piece of paper brushed his arm which he suggested meant I had just assaulted an officer. He also demanded I get out of the car and pick up the papers and hand them to him or I would be fined for littering. After Porter had tried to pry open the window and Owens own violent assault last June, I told him that wasn't happening. I invited him to break the window and drag me out.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Owens threatened to call a tow truck and asked which company I prefered. However this night would not end with another assault, arrest, or tow. Instead, Owens simply returned with a ticket which contained another $92 fine for the marker lights and two $219 fines for littering for a total of $530.($622 when you include the trespassing ticket) Needless to say, I will be going to court with the two officers to dispute the tickets, however if this is just a case that a judge will decide, my appeals are no sure thing.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 20, 2012)

When I informed Porter I would move my car back to Pearl St, he told me if he received any complaints about me, he would return and have me committed to a mental hospital. Evidently, he has the authority to bypass the psychiatrists who let the police and FBI down the first time by refusing to declare me incompetant. He showed up after Owens left at Pearl St and changed his threat somewhat, saying he had called the mobile crisis center and a doctor would be seeing me in the morning. No one else came by except Owens to shine the bright spotlight inside my car while I tried to sleep. Officer Milone was also present with Owens at Pearl St.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 22, 2012)

get a recording of the going's on, a cheap mp3 recorder and mic. a video recording would be the best but those carmeras are pretty pricey,  then take it to a lawyer?  Or is that intrapment?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2012)

I wouldn't - it would just be ratcheting the conflict up a notch and it's not a conflict that sox can win.

Sorry to keep banging on - and I know you won't take any notice of me anyway sox - everything is still ok and if you just let people get on with their life they won't have a go back at you.If you keep pushing at them, they will have you committed.

I saw this happen to my mum.  Really, let it rest and go and do something that you enjoy doing.

What do you like doing, what are you interested in sox?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 25, 2012)

You should try star gazing Soxin, I used to find that really relaxing when I was stressed. It has the added bonus that it's best done away from built up areas where there's no artificial light so you're unlikely to get police hassling you 

You don't need loads of equipment, a cheap but decent pair of binoculars is great but you can do it with your bare eyes. And you'd easily be able to photocopy some star maps at the library.

Whatever you do stay safe and try to avoid antaginising people if you can - you may be in the right but the fact is that these people can make things very uncomfortable for you and life's just too short for that kind of shit.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Whatever you do stay safe and try to avoid antaginising people if you can - you may be in the right but the fact is that these people can make things very uncomfortable for you and life's just too short for that kind of shit.


 
That's the heart of it, sox.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 26, 2012)

For those of you not familiar with the details of the Waco incident,(and I wasn't until just last year) I want to refer you to a report by Tim Lynch of the CATO Institute titled "No Confidence, An Unofficial Account of the Waco Incident". It is a lengthy but worthwhile read. If you don't have time to look it up, I'd like to give a few noteworthy items here.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 26, 2012)

soxin8 said:


> For those of you not familiar with the details of the Waco incident,(and I wasn't until just last year) I want to refer you to a report by Tim Lynch of the CATO Institute titled "No Confidence, An Unofficial Account of the Waco Incident". It is a lengthy but worthwhile read. If you don't have time to look it up, I'd like to give a few noteworthy items here.


are you in a cult?


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 26, 2012)

Many Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms (ATF) agents told Mike Wallace of 60 Minutes they believed the raid on the Branch Davidians was meant as a publicity stunt to repair their image from a previous 60 Minutes story of ATF sexual harassment. In that story, ATF agent Bob Hoffman was quoted "In my career with ATF, the people I put in jail have more honor than the top administration in this organization." The raid was to determine if the Davidians possessed machine guns (which were not illegal) that they had not paid taxes on. David Koresh had invited an ATF agent to come inspect the guns and paperwork. The ATF chose instead a surprise raid.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 26, 2012)

When the raid began on Feb 28, 1993, and shooting started, the Davidians called 911. When ATF agents were unsuccessful at forcing their way inside, a seige began which the FBI joined that lasted until tanks rolled in on April 19. A fire started during the final assault. The FBI did not admit use of pyrotechnic grenades, likely the cause of the fire, for years. Two weeks after the seige ended, the ATF bulldozed the site destroying evidence for any later investigation.


----------



## soxin8 (Jun 26, 2012)

Many of the FBI agents involved in the Ruby Ridge assault the previous year also took part in the Waco operation. Attorney General Janet Reno argued in favor of the final assault claiming concern for the children present. In all, 75 Davidians died including 25 children under the age of 15. When it was over, the ATF planted a flag at the site to signify their victory.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of the best and worst of urban on this thread. 

Sox - it's no surprise that the state treats poor people and those with mental health problems like shit.  However they aren't _conspiring_ against you, it's just how it works. Police Officer A arrestst you. Next day he sees a security guard who used to be a cop and you come up in conversation.  Same with somebody in a shelter. You're on the system in terms of logged calls, arrests and the like.   _Or, what else is it_?  What do you think they do?  Do you think they meet up and have regular meetings about you?  You, like me, like the rest of the people on this site aren't important to them - it's just how a shitty, lazy system operates.

Like other people I'd say you need to think about yourself and getting some support.  Have there been times in your life when things have gone better for you?  Did medication help you see things differently?  Focus on things like that and whether you get back into treatment - don't obsess on the details of what individuals said to you and how they might be conspiring.   I really hope things go better for you mate and I'd love to see you respond to some of these points (or similar that other people have been saying).


----------



## extra dry (Jun 27, 2012)

seek some comfort in the fact you are welcome to talk about what is happening/you believe to be happening, on here.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 15, 2012)

On June 20th, I wrote about my encounters with Middletown officers Porter and Owens and the tickets I received from them. After not hearing anything for three weeks, I called the ticket bureau in Hartford who explained to me the officers and police departments had up to 6 weeks to turn those tickets in. On July 13, I received notice that I would meet with a representative of the district attorneys office today, Aug 15, about the ticket officer Porter turned in. The court was filled with about 70 people, many who had pled not guilty to speeding infractions in which the DA's office would reduce the fine in order to forgo a trial. It was also mentioned that in some cases, the DA would simply nolle or not pursue the charges. When it was my turn to speak with Casey, the legal intern representing the DA's office, the first thing I told him was I did not want the charges to be dropped. I wanted the officers to testify in court to the incident.Casey agreed to this, gave me a copy of officer Porter's report, and gave me a trial date of October 24, a case that will be decided by a judge. I was told I would be able to question all the officers present, which included Milone and Owens.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Officer Porter's police report was similar to Owens, in that he left out his incriminating actions (trying to force his way inside my car) and like Owens, said I was looking around my car, possibly for a weapon. Evidently this is something every officer includes in their report to try to justify their behavior. Officer Porter made another interesting claim in his report, that I had previously been committed to Middlesex hospital on an emergency exam request for exercising abnormal behavior a year ago, but there was no record of a follow up by River Valley Services after my discharge. I never received anything from the court concerning the ticket officer Owens issued me that night for the marker lights and littering and when I asked  Casey about this, he said the ticket was probably never turned in. If you question whether I ever received such a ticket from officer Owens,(as some posters in defending these police actions are still suggesting they are not even taking place) I made several copies of it before sending it back with the not guilty plea and would be happy to send you a copy of it if you send a self addressed stamp envelope to 65 Church St Apt A3N Middletown CT 06457. I suspect officer Owens prefers not to testify in court concerning his actions.


----------



## soxin8 (Aug 15, 2012)

As I have written, for the last two years I have off and on, been helping to take care of my father who has a number of health problems which includes progressing alzheimers. He is currently having trouble with what month and year it is and now needs help dressing and sometimes just standing up to get out of his chair. Does anyone reading this object to FBI and police attempts to have an unpaid caregiver of an elderly parent beat up, run out of town, imprisoned, excessively fined, or committed to a mental hospital?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I wish you well, but I don't think the FBI and the police in the US give a toss about what people in the UK think about how they conduct themselves. The US government won't even pay the UK traffic tickets and congestion charges they get here, caused by US Embassy staff thinking UK laws don't apply to them. They owe us about eight million dollars now.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 16, 2012)

I can understand your frustrations looking after an elderly family member. I hope you can find support for him in some way.

Good luck in court, remember to shave and have a clean suit and tie.

People ie. the judge, will take the charges and situation more seriously if you do the same.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 24, 2012)

On all my previous court appearances, I received reminders in the mail one week before the scheduled date to appear. When I did not receive such a reminder this time, I called the court to confirm on Monday(860 344 6400). I spoke to Lawrence who acknowledged today's proceedings and explained to me what would take place. My ticket would be decided before a magistrate judge which is someone not yet an official judge. They are appointed by the governor and may become a full judge in the future. Lawrence told me there would be no court reporter in today's hearing, but if I was not satisfied with the outcome, I could appeal and an official judge would hear the case and testimony would be recorded.


----------



## soxin8 (Oct 24, 2012)

The magistrate judge's name was Nicole Heath. The attorney's representing the state today were Jennifer Valenti and Jacqueline Fitzgerald.Officer Porter was called to the stand to testify concerning events of June 20 and his issuing me a ticket for trespassing. Officers Milone and Owens were not present. When it was my turn to question officer Porter, I told the judge I had no questions for him. After the judge swore me in to speak, I explained to her that I did not wish to present a defense at this time. I explained that I believe officer Porter and Owens are guilty of police misconduct and would prefer to question them in a courtroom where that testimony will be recorded. I told the judge I hoped she would not dismiss the case. She did not and found me guilty. I proceeded to the clerks office to file the appeal. The case is the State of Connecticut v William Anderson docket # CI 3486104 scheduled for January 8, 2013, at 2PM. Lawrence also told me there was no right to a jury trial for an infraction like trespassing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad you see you're still around. Hope you're well.


----------



## soxin8 (Nov 14, 2012)

My father was called into the office today at South Green Apts run by SHP Acquisitions. They gave my father a copy of the Middletown Press report concerning my trespassing ticket I received from officer Porter. Once again, the article printed everything in officer Porter's report as truthful. He told me office management said he was responsible for what took place between me and police and he might be forced to leave the apartment if there were more issues or the police were called again. It should be clear to everyone reading this I have been a target of police and FBI for some time. My father's well being is of no importance in their efforts against me.


----------



## soxin8 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is not the first instance of action against me by apartment management at South Green. Last year, when my father had been hospitalized for heart problems, management said I needed to leave the apartment while he was there. I told them that was not the case and said they could call the police to do that . Susan said she would however no police ever came. I also called Connecticut legal aid who advised me they had no legal right to evict me during his hospital stay. When I relayed to my father what they were trying to do, it upset him a great deal and once again, he was concerned about being forced to leave. This was not a help to his medical condition or recovery.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 14, 2012)

Shit Soxin, take care.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Soxin, sorry to hear about your situation. Not sure how I can help from here but I'm sure there are local organisations to you that will be sympathetic if you let them. Lots of good advice being giving here, it seems you trust us and I'm glad you feel comfortable coming here to talk but please do follow some of that good advice and stay safe.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

I received notice my trespassing case was moved back a day to Wed, Jan 9. I did not believe announcing that in this thread would affect attendance. The dozen or so other defendants settled their cases quickly and we sat down for a trial at 3pm in an empty courtroom.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

The district attorney in the case was Steven Lesko. Before any cases were heard, he called me outside the courtroom and asked if I wanted to settle the case. I quickly declined the offer to plea bargain telling him I was eager to question officer Porter. The judge in the case was Lisa Kelly Morgan who I briefly stood before several times after my arrest in 2011.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

I prepared 90 questions for Porter concerning his police report, conduct, and what appeared in the Middletown Press about this case. I prepared no questions for Milone or Porter anticipating the state did not want them to testify. Once again, they were not present.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

Writing all the items Porter was untruthful about in his report is more deserving of a chapter in a book than this thread. Porter showed his unwillingness to even answer questions about his report by actually trying to keep it out of evidence. There are three pages to the report however the second page only has his signature and the third page my license information and the location of the incident. I only brought the first page to court. When I was asked to submit it into evidence before asking questions regarding it, Porter denied it was the report because of the two missing pages of no consequence. This was even too much for the district attorney as he was willing to accept what I brought until he eventually produced a copy of the full report which was introduced into evidence.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the 90 questions I prepared I was not allowed to ask as they were met with objections that were sustained. Nothing written in the Middletown Press was relevant as the judge explained that was a matter between me and the Press. Also, questions like "If you were able to get into my car, would you have assaulted me like officer Owens did in 2011?" were quickly met with objections.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

Porter never discussed trying to force down the window of my car. When I pointedly asked him if he had, his response was "I don't recall". He used this response a few more times when his conduct did not match his report. If you have ever seen this tactic used by a witness in an investigation before, you know they understand feigning memory loss is preferable to unequivocally denying you took part in an act that you actually did. Although it is certainly possible not to remember all the details of an event, a discerning listener understands when "I don't recall" is more likely to mean "I did it but I don't want to admit to it".


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

I asked Porter about the details of the police emergency exam request that appeared both in his report and the Middletown Press. I asked him when it took place, who I met with, and where. He did not know any details of this fictitious event. I asked him where he got the information from and he was vague, saying from another officer. I asked him which officer and he said it might have been one of the other two officers present at the scene without mentioning their names. Porter had written I was exhibiting behavior that was not normal. Likewise, Owens, after his assault and arrest, described my behavior as bizarre. Porter used "I don't recall" when I asked if he threatened to have me committed to a mental hospital. Is anyone else amazed an officer can make up an entire event that never took place, write it in a report, and have it printed as the truth in a newspaper?


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

Concerning the issue of trespass and the $92 fine I received for the violation, judge Morgan read from law and precedent stating the bar is set high for the state to receive a conviction. They must prove in court the accused was in full knowledge he was not allowed to be at the location. As you know from reading this thread, the exact opposite is true. I was found not guilty.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 11, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> Also, questions like "If you were able to get into my car, would you have assaulted me like officer Owens did in 2011?" were quickly met with objections.


 
No shit????


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was told a transcript of the proceedings may be ordered from the court at a cost of three dollars a page. The court reporter would not guess at an approximate number of pages but the trial lasted almost an hour. Obviously, the cost incurred would only interest a serious investigative reporter and as you know, I have not found any such reporter yet interested in these events. The docket number was M09M - CI12 - 3486104 - S


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 11, 2013)

Leaving the courthouse, I did not feel any more victorious than when the interference charge was dropped in 2011. Porter left the courthouse just ahead of me and smugly said goodbye. He had lied casually in the courtroom, without remorse or consequence.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> Leaving the courthouse, I did not feel any more victorious than when the interference charge was dropped in 2011.


That aside, I really hope things are going to improve for you in 2013 and thereafter. All the best from me


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2013)

yeh, best wishes for 2013 soxin8


----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 11, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> Concerning the issue of trespass and the $92 fine I received for the violation, judge Morgan read from law and precedent stating the bar is set high for the state to receive a conviction. They must prove in court the accused was in full knowledge he was not allowed to be at the location. As you know from reading this thread, the exact opposite is true. I was found not guilty.


 
Hi soxin8, I'm new here but I just read this thread and I think you've been treated appallingly. From what I gather, you've posted 99 times in this place over two years and got six 'likes', all for this single post today. I hope you're doing well and I hope you have made contact with people and organisations which can help you. Feel free to contact me, you are an intelligent person and I'm interested to know what you think about some of the other issues which are discussed here, the middle east, religion, politics, end of the world, bad tattoos, chess, what you had for dinner, anything really. Anyway, all the best.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyone is aware that one of the FBI's tasks is to monitor communications. The Patriot Act expanded those powers legally. However, as you should now be aware of, the FBI routinely goes beyond what they are legally allowed to do. The FBI not only monitors, they sometimes block or delete communications. They also pose as other people sending or receiving messages when they believe it will benefit them. This was discussed in the COINTELPRO papers.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 22, 2013)

One of the first acts performed by the FBI at Waco after the seige began was to cut off communications between the Davidians and the outside world. This kept them from telling their story, reporting FBI actions during the seige, and possibly gaining any sympathy for their situation. Completely cutting off communications today is more difficult, but the FBI still can limit them.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 22, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> Everyone is aware that one of the FBI's tasks is to monitor communications. The Patriot Act expanded those powers legally. However, as you should now be aware of, the FBI routinely goes beyond what they are legally allowed to do. The FBI not only monitors, they sometimes block or delete communications. They also pose as other people sending or receiving messages when they believe it will benefit them. This was discussed in the COINTELPRO papers.


 
Well we have to take that as a given soxin8, those people can do all kinds of things like that but we shouldn't let it get to us. Hope you're doing well, good to hear from you.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have already mentioned I have had incriminating emails deleted from my hotmail account, but much more has taken place. I think it most unlikely all the emails I have sent have reached the intended destination. Also, I would attempt to bring new readers to this thread by commenting on news stories that somehow related to my circumstances. Signing on to post a comment is often done through facebook or twitter accounts. A while back, I noticed the FBI, to taunt me, posted on my facebook page under my name. I also noticed when I signed on to comment with facebook or twitter, the comments no longer appeared. That is why I am severely limited in recruiting new readers here and am depending on those who are reading this now to tell others, until the media breaks their silence. Also, I hope you keep in mind one posters request to have this thread locked or binned.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 22, 2013)

Occasionally, a book is written that is critical of the US government. Titles I have noticed that appear interesting are "The Lawless State : The Crimes of the US Intelligence Agencies", "Spying on America : The FBI's Domestic Counterintellegence Program", and "Tainting Evidence". Although I have not yet read any of those, I am familiar with the details of "Tainting Evidence" which involved FBI whistleblower Fred Whitehurst and attempted to contact the book's authors.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 22, 2013)

I received a response from John Kelly. While living in my car, Mr, Kelly asked me for money before he would consider writing anything. I wondered if any author could really be so cruel or if this was an FBI response. I contacted Mr. Kelly on Feb 5, 2009 and continued through Feb 9. The email address advertised was kjohn39679@aol.com if anyone is interested in determining if it was actually Mr. Kelly requesting the money.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 22, 2013)

As I have mentioned, I have been a target of the FBI since 2001. As you might imagine, there is a great deal more to say about FBI activities and the coverup than what is written in this thread. A couple months ago, I attempted to contact literary agents in Connecticut and New York. I left a dozen messages without receiving a single return phone call. If any reader would assist by actually contacting a publisher they think might be interested in such a book, that would be extraordinarily helpful. I currently do not have use of a phone and as mentioned, it is possible I will not be able to communicate with email. I can now often be found sitting in my car in front of Staples on Washington Street, if I am not in the Russell library.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 22, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> As I have mentioned, I have been a target of the FBI since 2001. As you might imagine, there is a great deal more to say about FBI activities and the coverup than what is written in this thread. A couple months ago, I attempted to contact literary agents in Connecticut and New York. I left a dozen messages without receiving a single return phone call. If any reader would assist by actually contacting a publisher they think might be interested in such a book, that would be extraordinarily helpful. I currently do not have use of a phone and as mentioned, it is possible I will not be able to communicate with email. I can now often be found sitting in my car in front of Staples on Washington Street, if I am not in the Russell library.


 
Well soxin8, the good news is that even though you have been targetted by the FBI for twelve years now, you are still alive and free so that's good. And literary agents and publishers are probably more dishonest than the FBI so I wouldn't worry about them. And you have a car? so that's good too, and a library to go to. You're doing ok mate. Write your book, tell people your story (but don't talk about it all the time to everyone you meet, save it for the book) and try and do some other stuff too and live life a bit. All the best.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 30, 2013)

When I first began this thread in 2010, I had hoped to send details of FBI and police crimes committed in Massachusetts in email form to readers. If anyone reading this asked for that email, I did not receive your request (or any requests for Owens $530 ticket). Since then, crimes committed by the Middletown, Connecticut police department have exceeded those committed in MA and the district attorney's office has cooperated with the operation. The problem for the media here is, if they ever want to include anything except a false police report about me, the crimes being committed do not match the image the US is trying to portray in the world, as a government based on the rule of law with a belief in universal human rights. Along the lines of Michelle Goldberg's book, I have made up a partial list of stories they are either not eager or allowed to report. I have not yet discussed the details of every item on this list with you but I can assure you, there is no need on my part to embellish anything here. The truth is bad enough.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stories the US Media Does Not Want to Report: 1) The US government, just as they did during the McCarthy period, still blacklists people, preventing them from earning a living. 2) The FBI provokes violence. 3) The FBI encourages people to respond with violence. 4) The FBI recruits and coaches both children and the mentally handicapped to take part in their sting operations. 5) The FBI contacts lawyers instructing them not to represent a client. 6) Public defenders sometimes work illegally with the district attorney for a guilty plea. 7) FBI, police, and the court system, work to have sane people they target involuntarily committed to a mental hospital. 8) Media, and investigative reporters are reluctant to write or even investigate claims of FBI criminal activity and sometimes work to support an illegal operation.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 30, 2013)

9) Civil liberties groups and civil rights lawyers do not believe in or support constitutional guarantees for everyone. 10) Intimidation, violence, and the threat of violence are commonly used by the FBI and police. 11) The Justice Department, the government agency that oversees the FBI, supports illegal FBI operations (I contacted them in 2008). 12) The FBI can close or control email, facebook, and twitter accounts to prevent someone from reporting and seeking help for crimes the FBI is committing. 13) The government will illegally seize private property. 14) COINTELPRO tactics are still used today. 15) Many people, businesses, and organizations are willing to cooperate in an illegal FBI and police operation, including public libraries, homeless shelters, and soup kitchens.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 30, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> When I first began this thread in 2010, I had hoped to send details of FBI and police crimes committed in Massachusetts in email form to readers. If anyone reading this asked for that email, I did not receive your request (or any requests for Owens $530 ticket). Since then, crimes committed by the Middletown, Connecticut police department have exceeded those committed in MA and the district attorney's office has cooperated with the operation. The problem for the media here is, if they ever want to include anything except a false police report about me, the crimes being committed do not match the image the US is trying to portray in the world, as a government based on the rule of law with a belief in universal human rights. Along the lines of Michelle Goldberg's book, I have made up a partial list of stories they are either not eager or allowed to report. I have not yet discussed the details of every item on this list with you but I can assure you, there is no need on my part to embellish anything here. The truth is bad enough.


 
Hey Soixin8, nice one, good to hear from you. What's the thing about Owen's $530 ticket, sorry if it's been covered and I missed it. Don't worry too much about detailed FBI reports or the media. If you have any evidence relating to crimes committed by Middletown, Connecticut Police Department then you should keep records which I'm sure you do and present any relevant evidence to the appropriate authorities. Do not get distressed if your concerns are not acted upon with urgency but be assured that you are being listened to. And you're right, there is no need for embellishment, the truth is bad enough. All the best. Take care.


----------



## soxin8 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is not a complete list. I think the question now is how many people would it take to contact a media outlet or civil liberties organization and question both their integrity and involvement in the coverup of these crimes before they would report what has taken place. I have looked in ernest for one person who believes in the rights guaranteed in the constitution since 2006 who will help. Although I haven't given up on finding that person, I have to admit, it has taken a little longer than I expected. If you have mentioned and recommended this thread to anyone else to read, thank you.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 30, 2013)

soxin8 said:


> I have looked in ernest for one person who believes in the rights guaranteed in the constitution since 2006 who will help. Although I haven't given up on finding that person, I have to admit, it has taken a little longer than I expected. If you have mentioned and recommended this thread to anyone else to read, thank you.


Do remember though that we're mostly in the UK, with different laws and institutions so although we think of you and wish you well, practical knowledgeable solutions regarding US law aren't really something we can come up with. Hope the moral support is of use though.


----------



## soxin8 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had two more encounters with Middletown police. On January 27, officer LaCasse visited me sitting in the Staples parking lot saying I had been sitting there a long time and said people were calling concerned about me and asked for my license. I told him I planned on being there quite a bit longer. After running my license, he left.


----------



## soxin8 (Apr 5, 2013)

Today, April 5, while sitting reading in the same lot, officer Quaranto approached saying they had an anonymous complaint that I was exposing myself. Joined by officer Maio, I was told if I did not exit the car, I would be bitten by the police dog. I exited the car. They asked for my license which I said was in my wallet in the car. When I did not retrieve it for them, ( it was sitting in plain sight) I was handcuffed, frisked, and placed in the police car. It appeared I would be going to jail again so I asked for my shoes, my wallet, car keyes and to have the car locked. Officer Maio said he would like a million dollars.


----------



## soxin8 (Apr 5, 2013)

The officers then reached in my car for the wallet and ran my license. Officer Maio also threw a blanket and sleeping bag on the ground and began looking through my car. He picked up a folder and began reading notes I have been taking about this operation. Officers Spencer and Terrible arrived and stayed briefly, watching the illegal search, then left.


----------



## soxin8 (Apr 5, 2013)

Officer Quaranto returned and told me if I signed a ticket, I could leave, but if I did not, I would go to jail. I signed but asked what I was being charged with. She said "not listening". The actual charge is interference. The court date is April 19 at 9:30. The ticket number is MB 856572. The officers did not give me the name of the person making the anonymous complaint, another fabricated event like my previous police emergency exam.


----------



## soxin8 (Apr 5, 2013)

I asked Quaranto why Maio searched my car but she didn't have an answer. Maio told me I had to leave the parking lot because I wasn't buying anything. I said it was a public parking lot and he said it wasn't and claimed he spoke to owners who didn't want me there. I asked him who he spoke to but he didn't give me any names. He was outside the whole time. He said if I returned I would be arrested for trespassing. I have experienced this law by police decree before, not just by Middletown officers on Pearl St, but also in Massachusetts by 3 police officers on Brighton Av, as well as illegal searches in both places.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey soxin8, you're still alive and not in prison so that's good news. Officer Terrible sounds like bad news but fuck it, Middletown and Massachusett's cops sound like they're out of order on the illegal search front. Don't give officer Maoi any money, he's obviously on the take. The way things are going I'm gonna end up living in my car too. ESB are threatening to cut off supply and I don't have money for basics. Life is tough here at the moment. All the best.


----------



## soxin8 (Apr 5, 2013)

I just found out today that I have another court appearance for April 10 at 9:00 AM. It seems officer Owens turned in that June 20 ticket for the marker lights and littering after all. Did everyone see the story of NY officer Lawrence DePrimo buying boots for the homeless man (who wasn't really homeless after all) last Nov 28? That act of kindness was well publicized and stands in sharp contrast to the actions of the Middletown CT police writing tickets for violations concerning the vehicle, trespassing, and littering, totaling over 600 dollars to someone sleeping in their car and the district attorney's office who has decided to pursue the charges.I am still waiting for the first news story about police, FBI and court actions concerning me that doesn't support everything that has taken place.


----------



## FNG (Apr 5, 2013)

It sounds like the cops are harassing you to make you move on off of their beat.I wish I could offer you more constructive help. If I were in your unfortunate position I would consider moving on away from their jurisdiction. This would only be a temporary repreive before you came to the attention of another set of law enforcement officers but it would give you a bit of thinking time.
Please try contacting local  homeless charities with a view to obtaining sheltered accommodation if it is at all possible. 
Once you are off the street you might well find that the authorities will forget all about you.there is a phrase out of sight out of mind.hopefuly The local police will soon find more pressing things to do with their time than causing you grief.

http://www.homelessshelterdirectory.org/cgi-bin/id/city.cgi?city=Middletown&state=CT
http://www.svdmiddletown.org/housin...ndex.cfm?state=ct&topic=homeless
All the best


----------



## FNG (Apr 5, 2013)

Dear soxin have been googling around, noticed you have had unpleasant experiences at the Eddy Centre through your posts on homeless forums.

http://www.homelessforums.org/showthread.php?t=6941

The poster prime rib seems to give good advice.I would suggest you try to keep mobile,avoid returning to the same spot twice as that is more likely to attract the attention of the authorities.If challenged by the police be courteous and offer to move on at once,in this manner you might be able to establish a rapport with local officers should you inadvertently stray back onto their beat, and try to stay well clear of the patrol areas of police officers that have displayed hostility towards you.

Again I wish you all the best in what must be a near intolerable situation

Good luck


----------

